# Please help us plan a humor/chicklit cross-promotion



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Hi, guys,

I'm new to the board - and btw, have had an amazing week so far. One thing that was completely new to me is the idea of cross-promotion, and I see that a few fantasy promos are happening. I'm still not quite clear how it works, but I'd love to collaborate on a humor/chicklit promo. Unfortunately, humor is often not even a category on promo sites, which makes it that much more difficult. I'd love to plan something for July, cause that's when my second book goes live.

This is what I can bring to the table:

Blog: 4,565 followers on Wordpress alone, each one of my posts (1-2 per week) gets anywhere from 50 to 200 likes and 50-100 comments. https://wordpress.com/stats/month/anaspoke.com

Twitter: 48,800 followers, my average tweet (book quote plus link) gets 5-50 retweets. I get an average of 300,000 to 400,000 impressions each month. https://twitter.com/spokeana?lang=en

Baby Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoyj5W_pi_FGNggiWcYJRQQ

I'm not on Facebook and my Instagram is basically dead.

What do you think?


----------



## mojomikey (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd love to go in with you on the humor one - I have a drummer joke book out, with the rest of the band and supporting characters not far behind with their own books.

My lists are a lot smaller than yours, but I do have nearly 1000 people on FB and a small mailing list. Not too active on Twitter.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Humor is a rough category to promote. My book Stormy Weathers is humor. (heck my Kat Parker series is humor heavy) Sadly I can't say I have much of a presence: FB/Twitter/mailing list.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

mojomikey said:


> I'd love to go in with you on the humor one - I have a drummer joke book out, with the rest of the band and supporting characters not far behind with their own books.
> 
> My lists are a lot smaller than yours, but I do have nearly 1000 people on FB and a small mailing list. Not too active on Twitter.


That's great - our platforms compliment each other. Let's see if anyone else is interested and get a plan together!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

KL_Phelps said:


> Humor is a rough category to promote. My book Stormy Weathers is humor. (heck my Kat Parker series is humor heavy) Sadly I can't say I have much of a presence: FB/Twitter/mailing list.


It is tough, but I think it's an overlooked category, and not many people are writing humor, so competition is not as fierce as it is in Romance. At the same time, huge blockbusters in terms of TV and film are comedies, so I think it's worth a shot.

Hey, so there are three of us already!


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm interested. Humor really is a tough one to promote, and my new book can use all the help it can get. I've got a blog, FB/Twitter/mailing list, but not as big as yours.


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a chicklit title out (Clean Break in my sig.) If I can participate without messing with the price (which is already as low as I would want it to go at $2.99), I'd potentially be interested...

I have just over 1000 twitter followers, and they're real.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

NightWriterCT said:


> I have a chicklit title out (Clean Break in my sig.) If I can participate without messing with the price (which is already as low as I would want it to go at $2.99), I'd potentially be interested...
> 
> I have just over 1000 twitter followers, and they're real.


I have never done a cross-promo before, but I'm happy for everyone to decide on their own prices. Discounted or free titles will get more downloads, of course - but each author has a different strategy.

I will research the cross-promotions and will update the thread with suggestions/draft plan. If anyone has ideas in the meantime, let me know.


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

If you would like one of my chiclit titles in your promo, I will probably be happy to come on board. However, that pen name has no email list, so I would be of limited help to you. I'll leave it up to you when/if you run the promo. It's fine if you think I don't qualify.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm up for a humour promo! I have about 11,700 Twitter followers, a 1600+ mailing list, modest presence on Facebook and other sites but I make up for it all with enthusiasm.    Oh, and I can do Reddit.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

I'm interested! 

Here's the detail on my meager social media:

Twitter: about 3,000
Facebook: 700
Goodreads: 1,300
Small presence on Pinterest and Wattpad
Blog on my website (I'd be willing to host author interviews during the period of promo)


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

Ana Spoke said:


> I have never done a cross-promo before, but I'm happy for everyone to decide on their own prices. Discounted or free titles will get more downloads, of course - but each author has a different strategy.
> 
> I will research the cross-promotions and will update the thread with suggestions/draft plan. If anyone has ideas in the meantime, let me know.


Great! Also feel free to PM me on kboards as I'm inconsistent with how often I check. Usually pretty often, but sometimes I lose track of threads....


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Ana,
I think it's a great idea!
I have a novella [almost 100 pages] that might fit as it's chick lit and contains some snarky humor.
https://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Dreams-Lisa-Maliga-ebook/dp/B00F8PR5R8
I have my own website, a FB page, 3 Twitter accounts, Pinterest, and 2 blogs. Oh, & Google +.
There's a small group Pinterest board that fits this genre exactly. Here's the link: https://www.pinterest.com/ruecole/chick-lit-romantic-comedy-womens-fiction-romance
Email me if you have any questions!


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

Ive bookmarked this thread on the off chance you want my, as of yet unfinished, humour chick-lit novel. When roughly are you expecting to do this promo? It's my first novel so I won't bring much to the table but if you want a free novel added in then I can bulk your deal. No worries if that isn't helpful though. 😊


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

lisamaliga said:


> Hi Ana,
> I think it's a great idea!
> I have a novella [almost 100 pages] that might fit as it's chick lit and contains some snarky humor.
> https://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Dreams-Lisa-Maliga-ebook/dp/B00F8PR5R8
> ...


Lisa - I'd love to add a pin to that Pinterest board. I'm pretty new at Pinterest so I don't see any way to do it currently (do I need to be invited to that board?) I'm "Abby Vegas Author" on Pinterest:

https://www.pinterest.com/abbyvegasauthor/

Thanks!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jane Killick said:


> If you would like one of my chiclit titles in your promo, I will probably be happy to come on board. However, that pen name has no email list, so I would be of limited help to you. I'll leave it up to you when/if you run the promo. It's fine if you think I don't qualify.


Well, hello there! I see Fairy Nuff all the time when I stare at Shizzle, Inc Kindle page...might as well pair them up in this promo 

Do you have Twitter or blog?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Abderian said:


> I'm up for a humour promo! I have about 11,700 Twitter followers, a 1600+ mailing list, modest presence on Facebook and other sites but I make up for it all with enthusiasm.  Oh, and I can do Reddit.


How awesome, thank you! Nice to meet a fellow unbridled enthusiast 

I've been reading your posts - seems like you have a lot of experience - any ideas/links to how and what to organise? Who has run a successful cross-promo on KBoards?

Maybe I will post a thread asking for specific advice on what to organise..


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

shel said:


> I'm interested!
> 
> Here's the detail on my meager social media:
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you! That's quite a presence on Goodreads! I have only about 160 followers there after 6 giveaways.

We have quite a few now. Would love for suggestions on what to organise.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Hi, everyone,

I recently started a thread asking for collaborators on a cross/promo dedicated to the often forgotten humor category: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236170.0.html

Thing is, I've never organised or participated one. I have some vague ideas, but would love for someone to point me to a detailed description of what actually happens.

My vague ideas so far:

1. Give it a name for hyping up and hashtagging, say #IndieComedyWeek or #Indie HumorFestival

2. Blog post(s) with links to books, with the article body on humor, etc.

3. Twitting, Facebooking, Instagramming each other's book covers and/or quotes. Retwitting made easy by using the above hashtag.

4. Goodreads giveaways during that week, referring to "celebration of Indie Humor Festival" with links to the blog post(s)

5. Someone has to take a hit for the team and run out onto the Superbowl field naked, with #IndieComedyWeek on their backside. I can't do it, sorry - I'm in Australia.

These are my thoughts so far - any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

I want in. I have a chic lit title and close to 10,000 on my email list. What are you planning on?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Kristy Tate said:


> I want in. I have a chic lit title and close to 10,000 on my email list. What are you planning on?


Hi, Kristy! Welcome - it would be great to work together, and may I say - my, what a large mailing list you have...

I just posted another thread asking people for advice on what to plan. My "big idea" is to give it a catchy name, such as Indie Humor Week, and then have a week of cross-interviews, hashtagging tweets, mentioning it in Goodreads giveaways, etc. Basically, create a virtual festival.

Of course, I would love everyone's input on this.


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

Ana Spoke said:


> 5. Someone has to take a hit for the team and run out onto the Superbowl field naked, with #IndieComedyWeek on their backside. I can't do it, sorry - I'm in Australia.


I wouldn't even need to double-stack that headline....


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

NightWriterCT said:


> I wouldn't even need to double-stack that headline....


Hahaha! Omg, you're so in...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ana -- I've merged your two threads into one as we think there will be less confusion that way -- keeps all the discussion in one place.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

I definitely want in. Unfortunately, I'm pretty new, and my mailing list is pretty small. I'm not active on FB, but I do have a Twitter account. about 700 followers, but all real  (I'm planning FB ads for my mailing list for next month so maybe by July I'll have more to offer) So, if I can, I definitely want it.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd like to join with a comic novella on new fatherhood but my mailing list is just getting started so I can't add much to total numbers, if that's okay.


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Ana Spoke said:


> Well, hello there! I see Fairy Nuff all the time when I stare at Shizzle, Inc Kindle page...might as well pair them up in this promo
> 
> Do you have Twitter or blog?


Fantastic! I think Fairy Nuff is the better book, but If Wishes Were Husbands does better.

I'm concentrating on my own name fiction now, so I have no social media presence for Lucy Shea, just a website: 
http://lucyshea.com/


----------



## bundtbaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Ana,

I'd like in for one of my humorous cozy mysteries. Maybe Haunt Flashes - which is sort of chick-litty. Would you take a humorously romantic/ghostly/cozy mystery? ( I have twitter and a mailing list but neither one are very big)


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ana -- I've merged your two threads into one as we think there will be less confusion that way -- keeps all the discussion in one place.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.


Thank you - yes, of course. I'm still new so forgive me if I overdid it with threads.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

dorihoxa said:


> I definitely want in. Unfortunately, I'm pretty new, and my mailing list is pretty small. I'm not active on FB, but I do have a Twitter account. about 700 followers, but all real  (I'm planning FB ads for my mailing list for next month so maybe by July I'll have more to offer) So, if I can, I definitely want it.


That would be great  Anybody with humor is in, I'd say - it's hard to promote this category, so we should cooperate even more than Fantasy or Romance peeps. Have a Humor Union of sorts...


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Hi, everyone,

Thank you once again for your interest! I'd say everyone is in, regardless of social presence. I will start compiling a spreadsheet with participants and an action plan (sorry, strategic planning is what I do at work, and I'm a big believer in planning for success.) Please let me know what you think of the ideas I'd outlined earlier, with the main one being that this will be an online "comedy festival" with a hashtag to try and push it into viral.

Thanks again


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

I like all the ideas you mentioned upthread. I did a Goodreads giveaway of two paperback books recently and had a large response of >500 entries (and I'm a nobody on Goodreads!)

For giveaways, Rafflecopter is another interesting one to try because:[list type=decimal]
[*]Entrants earn more entries by tweeting with your chosen hashtag. 
[*]You can give away ebooks - so you can appeal to non-US entrants without ruinous postage costs.[/list]
The only hiccup is that it can be a bear to drive traffic to the Rafflecopter entry. But if a bunch of us are promoting together, it's totally worth a shot. (I have a very basic, bare-bones freebie Rafflecopter account that we can use if you want.)

Tweeting, blogging - yes to those (now that I've popped my Medium cherry with the faux-clickbait article on finishing a novel with Trello lists, I'm happy to blog there!)


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

NightWriterCT said:


> I like all the ideas you mentioned upthread. I did a Goodreads giveaway of two paperback books recently and had a large response of >500 entries (and I'm a nobody on Goodreads!)
> 
> For giveaways, Rafflecopter is another interesting one to try because:[list type=decimal]
> [*]Entrants earn more entries by tweeting with your chosen hashtag.
> ...


Great, thank you! I've done six Goodreads giveaways and I got around 1,450 per giveaway last few times. If we all time our giveaways at the same time with the ref to Comedy Week, we will get thousands of eyeballs.

I've done one Rafflecoter, but it was nowhere as successful - I think 50 people from memory. I tried pushing it on social media, but it fizzled. Happy to do one though, and I want to try Amazon giveaways, too. I think that as many prongs as possible all at once, in the same week, may do the trick.

What do you think of the following hashtags?

#IndieComedyWeek
#IndieHumorFestival
#ComedyBooksWeek
#HumorBooksCarnival
#IndieWitFest

...or specific words...


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Ana Spoke said:


> Great, thank you! I've done six Goodreads giveaways and I got around 1,450 per giveaway last few times. If we all time our giveaways at the same time with the ref to Comedy Week, we will get thousands of eyeballs.
> 
> I've done one Farrlecoter, but it was nowhere as successful - I think 50 people from memory. I tried pushing it on social media, but it fizzled. Happy to do one though, and I want to try Amazon giveaways, too. I think that as many prongs as p*ss ible all at once, in the same week, may do the trick.
> 
> ...


Like them all, but love: 
#ComedyBooksWeek
#HumorBooksCarnival


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

dorihoxa said:


> Like them all, but love:
> #ComedyBooksWeek
> #HumorBooksCarnival


I vote #ComedyBooksWeek.

And yes - Amazon Giveaway is a good idea to try, Ana!


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> How awesome, thank you! Nice to meet a fellow unbridled enthusiast
> 
> I've been reading your posts - seems like you have a lot of experience - any ideas/links to how and what to organise? Who has run a successful cross-promo on KBoards?
> 
> Maybe I will post a thread asking for specific advice on what to organise..


Sorry, only just saw this, and more apologies because I don't have much experience, just a big mouth. 



Ana Spoke said:


> 1. Give it a name for hyping up and hashtagging, say #IndieComedyWeek or #Indie HumorFestival Awesome idea. I like a mashup
> : #ComedyBooksCarnival
> 
> 2. Blog post(s) with links to books, with the article body on humor, etc. Another good idea, but I won't have much to contribute, sorry. Hopeless blogger with non-existent following
> ...


I've taken part in a few of Patty's scifi and fantasy promos and they're very effective at zero cost to participants (well, except Patty, so sometimes we throw money at her). I think the secret is that the readers targeted are already interested in the genre and already buying indie books.

Oh, and Ana, please don't apologise for being a planner. You're doing a great job and I already feel a tidal wave of appreciation.


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

Just wanted to chime in on Goodreads giveaways: You can restrict it to U.S. only, so no overseas shipping.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

NightWriterCT said:


> Just wanted to chime in on Goodreads giveaways: You can restrict it to U.S. only, so no overseas shipping.


Unless you don't live in the US.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Abderian said:


> Unless you don't live in the US.


I don't restrict to US, but I don't offer signed books either - I just get on Create Space and mail one directly. More often then not, the total cost to send a book to some place in Europe is less than within US. I'm in Australia, so mailing costs are herrendous...


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

KayBee123 said:


> Hi
> I'd love to join - I've participated in a cross promo and it gave me a nice sales bump. It's kinda nice to meet other humor authors too! I have a new romcom that's doing well (first free day today and it's in the top 100 of the free romcom list - I can die happy). I'm hoping to have more people on my email list at the end of the free promo!!! I don't have much of a social media presence yet but I can contribute tech skills, paid FB/Twitter advertising and can create sales graphics for FB/Twitter.
> 
> Do you want me to host a sales page on my website? It would be a dedicated page with every participant's book on it, with links to amazon.com. If I put a fecebook tracking pixel on the sales page, I can share it with all the participants, afterwards. (A FB tracking pixel lets you advertise to those people who landed on the page, in FB, later on, even if they didn't buy anything or join an email list. You can also use it as the basis for creating a lookalike audience in FB, to advertise to. Handy whenever you launch a new book!)
> ...


Welcome, Susan!

That sounds good - and I would say that everyone with a blog should create a post with links to participating books and authors. I'm thinking that each participant could do a number of things that suit their audience, under the umbrella of #ComedyBookWeek. The links back and forth would create SEO and social media hype. Perhaps we could create an annual event out of this.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd love to get involved in this. There's a fair bit of humour in most of my work, but _Smoke Me A Kipper: Neil's Farrago_ is an all out comic novella.

My current platform for my own name stuff is, ahem, limited, but I have:

Twitter: 340ish followers
Facebook: 399 friends, and 220ish "likes" on the author page
Mailing list: 250ish

My readership is concentrated in the UK.


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

Hi! I would love to be involved too in any way I can. I have one chick-lit book with decent history, and a new one coming out next week that's received a few positive reviews via NetGalley so far. I don't have a huge mailing list, but I do have a background in web and graphic design if you need anything done in that area. As well as my author site, I have a Bachelor recap blog that gets decent traffic (I'm in Australia, so the Aussie seasons result in a lot of visitors). I've just started getting into Instagram, so would be happy to do more book related posts featuring different authors! (I also have Twitter and Facebook.) I have a friend in Canada who has a large number of writer friends who all promote each other on Facebook and have regular launch parties with giveaways, so that could be something to consider. I would ask to join her group, except her genre is paranormal erotic romance


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Welcome, and thank you! I am thinking of posting a spreadsheet on Dropbox - does everyone have a free account? This way we could update our own info and also see what is planned. For example, making sure that blog posts about the event are staggered throughout the week.

Btw, what does everybody think about the #ComedyBookWeek taking place between 16-23 July?


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> Welcome, and thank you! I am thinking of posting a spreadsheet on Dropbox - does everyone have a free account? This way we could update our own info and also see what is planned. For example, making sure that blog posts about the event are staggered throughout the week.
> 
> Btw, what does everybody think about the #ComedyBookWeek taking place between 16-23 July?


Sounds good to me. I have Dropbox.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Ana Spoke said:


> Welcome, and thank you! I am thinking of posting a spreadsheet on Dropbox - does everyone have a free account? This way we could update our own info and also see what is planned. For example, making sure that blog posts about the event are staggered throughout the week.
> 
> Btw, what does everybody think about the #ComedyBookWeek taking place between 16-23 July?


Yep. Sounds good.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in - although the book that meets your requirements is my Kindle Press novel KELPIE DREAMS. If any price changing is necessary I probably wouldn't be able to follow through.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Ana Spoke said:


> 5. Someone has to take a hit for the team and run out onto the Superbowl field naked, with #IndieComedyWeek on their backside. I can't do it, sorry - I'm in Australia.





NightWriterCT said:


> I wouldn't even need to double-stack that headline....


You think you have it bad.

I could manage single stack, double-sized font - IN ALL FREAKING CAPITALS!!!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> Count me in - although the book that meets your requirements is my Kindle Press novel KELPIE DREAMS. If any price changing is necessary I probably wouldn't be able to follow through.


Great! I think we should make an emphasis on discovering contemporary humor authors, rather than sales - someone else also doesn't want to reduce the price. It's up to the individual and their pricing strategy.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got several other books that I would DEFINITELY categorize as "humor" - but none of them except for KELPIE DREAMS is particularly chicklit.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got several other books that I would DEFINITELY categorize as "humor" - but none of them except for KELPIE DREAMS is particularly chicklit.


That's great again! I only put chicklit to prompt some people - this will be #ComedyBookWeek, so any humor qualifies. My own books should be in "dudelit" - the protagonist is a girl, but there's enough action for an action flick. Which is probably why I have a surprising number of male fans.

More books, the merrier and more it will look like a "festival", I'd say. Just as long as they're funny


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

This is a great idea. I'd love to participate. I have a humorous paranormal chick lit series. The first book is Must Love Ghosts. Here's the Amazon link ==> https://www.amazon.com/Must-Love-Ghosts-Haunting-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B014GF8GS2

I have a 3k mailing list and Facebook/twitter presence.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Yes, please join - still in the beginning stages of planning, aiming for 16-23 July. I'm going to make a list of authors and their book links, and will post a proposed plan shortly.


----------



## mojomikey (Apr 9, 2014)

Ana Spoke said:


> Yes, please join - still in the beginning stages of planning, aiming for 16-23 July. I'm going to make a list of authors and their book links, and will post a proposed plan shortly.


Thanks for all your work! Is there anything I can do to help? And is 16-23 July the release frame? What would the deadline for getting stuff to you be?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

mojomikey said:


> Thanks for all your work! Is there anything I can do to help? And is 16-23 July the release frame? What would the deadline for getting stuff to you be?


I'm happy for suggestions at this point - this will be the first one I've planned. The main emphasis will be on promoting #ComedyBookWeek, so I envision everyone tagging their posts with that, and then daily searching and sharing those posts. Any suggestions on how to create hype around Comedy Book Week would be welcome. For now, just nominate which books you want to be included - I will make an easy reference sheet for anyone who wants to blog about it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi. I have a chick-lit with a fair amount of humour, and also a humour book (British humour). I'm not sure how effective my cross promo would be as I only have Facebook, Twitter and Pinterest (that I haven't used for some time  ), but I'd like to take part  .


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Hi, SCD and Jan - and welcome! 

The more people we get to participate, the more chances Comedy Book Week has to look like a legit online festival. That's my vision for the event - it's not about the individual authors, but about the "cause" of promoting humor writing, which is lost in the marketplace dominated by fantasy and romance.


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

Just to confirm, please include both my books, _Zen Queen_ and _Saved by the Celebutante_ (_Dismissed_ is YA so not relevant). Let me know if you need any help getting stuff organised!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

WE HAVE 21 PARTICIPANTS! Woo-hoo!

I've gone through all the posts and have entered all available data into a spreadsheet. All good plans start with a spreadsheet, I say. I still don't have everyone's nominated books or websites.

I tried "insert table" here, but it did not work. Is there a way to attach an Excel file? How about I put it on Dropbox and give participants access? Is everyone familiar with sharing documents that way? If not, I can email you the doc directly.

Speaking of emails, I was thinking of setting up a MailChimp list for the event, so that I can email the attachments to everyone at once. Would everyone be comfortable with that? I promise on my future bestselling status not to send you any newsletters or sell your addresses - it would be only for organising ComedyBookWeek and then during that week, to remind people of their daily actions - retwitting, blog posts (if they agreed so), etc. Please let me know what you think or if there's an alternative.

Look forward to your replies.


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

I'm happy to use Dropbox or communicate via e-mail. I don't mind whichever format you want to use. Do you want us to PM you all the details on here?


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> WE HAVE 21 PARTICIPANTS! Woo-hoo!
> 
> I've gone through all the posts and have entered all available data into a spreadsheet. All good plans start with a spreadsheet, I say. I still don't have everyone's nominated books or websites.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Ana! I wanted to check - did you add Mission Improbable to your table, as I didn't actually tell you which book. 

I think a Mailchimp list is a great idea. As soon as a kind soul creates a graphic for #ComedyBookWeek (I would but I'm artistically challenged) I can start tweeting it and including it in newsletters etc. I don't think it's too early to start generating a buzz. Should we have a Facebook group?

Happy to do Dropbox.


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

Sorry to hijack this thread this morning, but do you want me to make a graphic for it? If so, just a square one? And any things you want included?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

ZenQueen said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread this morning, but do you want me to make a graphic for it? If so, just a square one? And any things you want included?


Yes, please! What about a banner? It would be cool to have a simplified logo to brand other things or include in tweets or blog posts. I think the dates: 16-23 July 2016 should be included, that way we can start promoting it ahead of time.

Here are a few bonafide comedy festival logos and banners I liked:


























Anyone else has ideas?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

SIGNUP INFO:

I have put the spreadsheet in Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/be2q8bdv3cs55u7/ComedyBookWeek%20participant%20data.xlsx?dl=0

Please let me know your missing data, or your email, so that I can give you full access. I was thinking of limiting each author to 3 books. If you have suggestions on what else to include, please let me know.

I have also created a Maichimp participant list - please sign up here: http://eepurl.com/b3d0of

I will work on the action plan next. Please advise what you would want to do, such as post on your blog (and when), tweet, etc.

I will post on my blog tomorrow, asking if anyone else wants to partisipate. Perhaps we could approach book reviewers to host interviews or reviews? It would be great if any interviews between now and then mentioned the event, especially once we have a cool logo!


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,
Late to the post but I'd love to join in. My next book is still on the paranormal side but is much more light-hearted and humorous than my last books. It would be good to open up to a new audience. My book isn't finished yet but It will be by the end of June. Could I join in please?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jarmitagetheauthor said:


> Hi,
> Late to the post but I'd love to join in. My next book is still on the paranormal side but is much more light-hearted and humorous than my last books. It would be good to open up to a new audience. My book isn't finished yet but It will be by the end of June. Could I join in please?


Yes, of course! Please sign up for the email list and notify when the book is up - are you putting it on pre-order? My second one is still on preorder, till July.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm happy to tweet and tell my mailing list about #ComedyBookWeek beginning today, and closer to the date I can Google+, Facebook, Reddit etc. Also happy to write a guest post or do an author interview for someone with a larger blog following than me.


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

Cool! Will do up a few ideas in the next day or two!


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

First rough idea - happy to try other concepts or make changes to this one!


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

This is great! I signed up for the email list, began to tweet, and will fill in the spreadsheet in a minute. 
I think it's a good idea to reach out to bloggers. We can also ask our fellow Kboarders to share whatever they want to (blog posts, tweets, posts) We can put it in a separate thread during the week and ask for their support.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

ZenQueen said:


> First rough idea - happy to try other concepts or make changes to this one!


How exciting, thank you! I love the cartoonish appearance and the laughing face! And the colors! Can it be "tighter" or "stacked" somehow?

Love the idea of a slogan, too - and have some thoughts. How about a play on words, like "funny is our serious business"? Or "We take funny seriously"?

Just love it


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Just checking:

is everyone happy with #COMEDYBOOKWEEK? What about #HUMORBOOKWEEK?

Thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> How exciting, thank you! I love the cartoonish appearance and the laughing face! And the colors! Can it be "tighter" or "stacked" somehow?
> 
> Love the idea of a slogan, too - and have some thoughts. How about a play on words, like "funny is our serious business"? Or "We take funny seriously"?
> 
> Just love it


Several KBoarders tried to get a book of humorous stories together some time ago with a draft title of Humor v Humour.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I hope I'm not too late to join the party. Can I join up with "Fat, Fifty, and Menopausal"?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Just checking:
> 
> is everyone happy with #COMEDYBOOKWEEK? What about #HUMORBOOKWEEK?
> 
> Thank you!


Maybe #FUNNYBOOKWEEK might have more universal appeal because people usually describe a book as being 'funny' 

#FunnyBookWeek might be easier to read.


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

I like #ComedyBookWeek but I wonder is that too evocative of StandUp comedy and perhaps more of our books are humour based? Another point would be that Amazon has the sub genre humour which most of our books would be linked in, but I don't think there is a comedy one? So perhaps just for syncing the situation, that would be ideal? Though I have no experience in these things so I'm just trying to be helpful in any way! Though I suppose then you run into the problem of Humour v Humor. 


A friend of mine has recently started an insta-book blog and would probably be more than happy to read a few of the books and post reviews? She's got exams at the moment but I'm sure she could et a few reviews done in time for the festival. I'll speak to her today. I know she has an Instagram handle at @BlogIsTheNewBlack and a GoodReads account. Would that be any help?

Also, I REALLY like the slogan "We take funny seriously". 


That banner is GREAT btw. I wish I had skills like that. 👌🏻


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

OK - round two! Taking the suggestion of Humor being an official book category, I used #humorbookweek instead. Also, I quite liked the 'we taken funny seriously' slogan too.

Still happy to make any other changes though, depending on the general consensus. (Ana, I also thought the layout needed to be tighter after I finished the first version. I can also make different sizes to fit wherever we're posting.)

And thank you BeMyBookBaby  I have a sort of graphic design background, but I've recently discovered canva.com, and you can pick from a bunch of pre-made layouts and then just modify them to suit your needs. Having said that, I ended up redoing it all in my Adobe software afterwards so I have more flexibility with formatting


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

LadyG said:


> I hope I'm not too late to join the party. Can I join up with "Fat, Fifty, and Menopausal"?


Yes, please sign up for the email list and let me know your website (if any), Twitter link, and up to 3 book links. The link to sign up in my earlier post, or here: http://eepurl.com/b3d0of


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

ZenQueen said:


> OK - round two! Taking the suggestion of Humor being an official book category, I used #humorbookweek instead. Also, I quite liked the 'we taken funny seriously' slogan too.
> 
> Still happy to make any other changes though, depending on the general consensus. (Ana, I also thought the layout needed to be tighter after I finished the first version. I can also make different sizes to fit wherever we're posting.)
> 
> And thank you BeMyBookBaby  I have a sort of graphic design background, but I've recently discovered canva.com, and you can pick from a bunch of pre-made layouts and then just modify them to suit your needs. Having said that, I ended up redoing it all in my Adobe software afterwards so I have more flexibility with formatting


It's beautiful  Can it be even tighter? Sorry for nit-picking  I was thinking that the dates can be as wide as the hashtag and the slogan as well (maybe single stack?). I'm probably biased because I've been staring at this one a lot:


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

No problem - I'll take a look at it again tomorrow


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If we are going to use a hashtag may I suggest we use lower case and capitals as they are easier to read (that's why road signs are written in lower case   )

#FunnyBookWeek

#HumorBookWeek


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd got quite attached to ComedyBookWeek. A humour book doesn't seem to work as well as a comedy book to my ears. Maybe it's just me?    
There's also the /k/ sound in comedy, which supposed to be the funniest sound.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Abderian said:


> I'd got quite attached to ComedyBookWeek. A humour book doesn't seem to work as well as a comedy book to my ears. Maybe it's just me?
> There's also the /k/ sound in comedy, which supposed to be the funniest sound.


I think 'funny book' works better because that's how people describe a book, "You must read this, it's so funny."


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I like #FunnyBookWeek myself - but I'm a funny guy. Or at least that's what everybody keeps telling me.

As for the graphic, I'd lose the "ha-ha" balloons and blow the dates up to make them more visible.

I figure if a reader can't figure that funny/comedy/humor is supposed to bring "ha-ha" than they probably aren't our best customer.

One other point to consider - I'd stick with either FunnyBookWeek or ComedyBookWeek because if you go with HUMORBOOKWEEK we're leaving the door open for the whole is-it-spelled-humor-or-humour debate!

*************
I've swung over to the Drop Box and stuffed it with my contact info and my books.

I've fed the Mailchimp my e-mail addy and a banana I happened to have in my pocket.

I'm good to go.


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

I'll stick all my details in when I get home. This looks great, guys! Proper excited!


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

I'll talk with Ana today and we might come to a final consensus. Obviously I would love to implement everyone's suggestions, but it won't be possible due to the fact that some of them are conflicting. Also, I only have a certain amount of time I can dedicate to this, as I have a day job, two kids and a writing career  So while I welcome everyone's input, please don't feel I'm ignoring you if I don't use your ideas. It's just a matter of keeping things moving


----------



## SCDaffron (Jan 16, 2014)

I joined the list and PMed my info to Ana, since the DropBox didn't want to play nice with me


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it too late to join? Also is their a page count restriction? I've got two novelettes (76 pages each) which fall somewhere in the humour/chicklit/romcom neighbourhood, How to Cook Up a Disaster and How to Knit a Tangled Mess. (The third book, How to Wallpaper a Catastrophe, is still a WIP, but you can see the cover in my sig line. Maybe this could be incentive to get it done?)

I checked out the Dropbox file, but can't figure out how to add my books.

I have FB, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest (I noticed someone mentioned my chicklit board earlier in the thread--if anyone wants to join just ask and I'll add you!), Google+, basically all the main social media sites (hmmm... maybe that's why I get no writing done these days? LOL), plus a blog and a mailing list with about 250 recipients.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

ZenQueen said:


> I'll talk with Ana today and we might come to a final consensus. Obviously I would love to implement everyone's suggestions, but it won't be possible due to the fact that some of them are conflicting. Also, I only have a certain amount of time I can dedicate to this, as I have a day job, two kids and a writing career  So while I welcome everyone's input, please don't feel I'm ignoring you if I don't use your ideas. It's just a matter of keeping things moving


Thank you again for your time, and yes - getting feedback can be confusing, as I'm learning with my series covers redesign!

About the hashtag...I am Russian-born, so I may see and hear English slightly different to native speakers. To my ears, #ComedyBookWeek worked best due to the repetition of "k" and probably because of all the comedy festivals I've attended. Also, (to me) comedy is genreless - comedy films, etc. I'm happy for input, but let's nail it today and move on. I drove myself nuts trying to choose my pen name, until I realised that as long as it's memorable and can be spelled without a dictionary, it's fine. At first, everyone probably thought Google could use a better name...


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

ruecole said:


> Is it too late to join? Also is their a page count restriction? I've got two novelettes (76 pages each) which fall somewhere in the humour/chicklit/romcom neighbourhood, How to Cook Up a Disaster and How to Knit a Tangled Mess. (The third book, How to Wallpaper a Catastrophe, is still a WIP, but you can see the cover in my sig line. Maybe this could be incentive to get it done?)
> 
> I checked out the Dropbox file, but can't figure out how to add my books.
> 
> ...


All funny is welcome!

DROPBOX: sorry, I have to pay a monthly fee apparently, to let you change the doc directly. Just PM me the details and I will add them.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> All funny is welcome!
> 
> DROPBOX: sorry, I have to pay a monthly fee apparently, to let you change the doc directly. Just PM me the details and I will add them.


PM sent! 

Also, if it helps, I like #comedybookweek probably the best. #funnybookweek would be my second preference. Not keen on #humor/humourbookweek at all.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Ana Spoke said:


> Yes, please sign up for the email list and let me know your website (if any), Twitter link, and up to 3 book links. The link to sign up in my earlier post, or here: http://eepurl.com/b3d0of


Okay, just signed up and sent you a PM with the information. Thanks!


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> Thank you again for your time, and yes - getting feedback can be confusing, as I'm learning with my series covers redesign!
> 
> About the hashtag...I am Russian-born, so I may see and hear English slightly different to native speakers. To my ears, #ComedyBookWeek worked best due to the repetition of "k" and probably because of all the comedy festivals I've attended. Also, (to me) comedy is genreless - comedy films, etc. I'm happy for input, but let's nail it today and move on. I drove myself nuts trying to choose my pen name, until I realised that as long as it's memorable and can be spelled without a dictionary, it's fine. At first, everyone probably thought Google could use a better name...


Another vote for #ComedyBookWeek.


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

Ok... will go back to Comedy Book Week and tweak the design a little more. But yes, I am a firm believer in just making a decision and moving on. It's nearly all subjective, so as long as more people like the final outcome than don't, I think we go with that  (That's kind of how I feel about writing too!)


----------



## ZenQueen (May 5, 2015)

Alright - simplified and changed back to Comedy. I'm happy to tweak it once or twice more if necessary, but would prefer not much more than that if possible. I have attached two versions: one with all caps, and one with the mix of upper and lower case.



















_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

love the tag line


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

ZenQueen said:


> Alright - simplified and changed back to Comedy. I'm happy to tweak it once or twice more if necessary, but would prefer not much more than that if possible. I have attached two versions: one with all caps, and one with the mix of upper and lower case.


I think you nailed it, lady. SOOOO generous of you to do it as well, considering there's a heck of a lot of opinions and you already have about 7 hats to wear. <3


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

ZenQueen said:


> Alright - simplified and changed back to Comedy. I'm happy to tweak it once or twice more if necessary, but would prefer not much more than that if possible. I have attached two versions: one with all caps, and one with the mix of upper and lower case.


OMG! Love it  Can't wait to announce it on my blog with this banner - it's a legit event now!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

ZenQueen said:


> Alright - simplified and changed back to Comedy. I'm happy to tweak it once or twice more if necessary, but would prefer not much more than that if possible. I have attached two versions: one with all caps, and one with the mix of upper and lower case.


Oh, and thank you so much, Kristy! Amazing job, and as far as I'm concerned - no need to tweak anything. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

ZenQueen said:


> Alright - simplified and changed back to Comedy. I'm happy to tweak it once or twice more if necessary, but would prefer not much more than that if possible. I have attached two versions: one with all caps, and one with the mix of upper and lower case.


Love them both, ZenQueen. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ZenQueen said:


>


I rather liked the ha ha as it's quite eye-catching, but I'm happy to go with the latest ones.


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

I vote mixed but that's because that is how I do hashtags anyways. x


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Mixed seems to look best on Twitter.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

I have started to advertise the event on Twitter and my blog, and we now have 25 participants, plus a couple of bloggers who want to host posts or interviews.

I would like your opinions on the following:

1. I (and whoever else wants to) will approach book bloggers asking to review whichever books appeals to them on the list. If they express interest, is everyone willing to provide a free copy for a review? I will share with bloggers your Twitter handle or Facebook page (NOT email), so please make sure I have that info.

2. How about a "Calendar of Events" for that week? Is there an online way to do that and make it accessible? The idea being that any interviews, reviews, or blog posts are easily accessible for viewing and sharing.

3. How about categories? Now that we have 50 books already, shoving them into one post might be too much. I was thinking of having a "flavor" for each day of that week. I personally think of posting a dedicated blog post each day, introducing the books in a specific category, such as: 
New Release
Funny Romance
Funny Mystery
Funny Adventures
Funny Chicklit
Funny Sci-Fi
Funny - suggestions welcome.

Authors would have to nominate their books into one category, and I can highlight those in the spreadsheet with colors. What do you think?


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> I have started to advertise the event on Twitter and my blog, and we now have 25 participants, plus a couple of bloggers who want to host posts or interviews.
> 
> I would like your opinions on the following:
> 
> ...


1. I'm happy to provide a free ecopy of any of my books. I'd prefer if people shared my Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/JJGreenAuthor/

2. For the reading public? Great idea. Could it be hosted on a blog?

3. Categories and a day for each is another good idea. I'm not sure how the numbers would work out, but I think ideally there should be at least five to ten in each category, or the books could look like Johnny-No-Mates. E.g. mine is funny scifi, but if that category's very small, it could also go under funny adventure.


----------



## barbtaub (May 29, 2016)

I've been on kboards for about a heartbeat, but this is exactly what I'm looking for! Please count me in if it's not too late. I have an urban fantasy series with four books so far and lots of humor, plus a humorous travel memoir.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> I have started to advertise the event on Twitter and my blog, and we now have 25 participants, plus a couple of bloggers who want to host posts or interviews.
> 
> I would like your opinions on the following:
> 
> ...


I'm happy to provide a free ebook, but giving a book token or gift via Amazon is expensive. I could email them a mobi file to their Kindle.

I think it might be a bit counter-productive to use categories as they will look a bit sparse. If there are no categories it might tempt readers to try books/genres they haven't tried before. The blurb and a 'Look Inside' should tell them if they will enjoy the book .


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

barbtaub said:


> I've been on kboards for about a heartbeat, but this is exactly what I'm looking for! Please count me in if it's not too late. I have an urban fantasy series with four books so far and lots of humor, plus a humorous travel memoir.


No, not late  Please email me your name, LINKS to nominated books and LINKS to your social media - twitter, facebook, and website/blog.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm happy to provide a free ebook, but giving a book token or gift via Amazon is expensive. I could email them a mobi file to their Kindle.
> 
> I think it might be a bit counter-productive to use categories as they will look a bit sparse. If there are no categories it might tempt readers to try books/genres they haven't tried before. The blurb and a 'Look Inside' should tell them if they will enjoy the book .


I agree - I would be mentioning a mobi or pdf. I've had a number of reviewers approach me and ask for free printed books to be sent, often multiple copies (for groups) and it feels like a grab for free stuff.


----------



## barbtaub (May 29, 2016)

Ana Spoke said:


> No, not late  Please email me your name, LINKS to nominated books and LINKS to your social media - twitter, facebook, and website/blog.


This is embarrassing, but I'm not sure where to find your email. (Mine is [email protected])


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> I agree - I would be mentioning a mobi or pdf. I've had a number of reviewers approach me and ask for free printed books to be sent, often multiple copies (for groups) and it feels like a grab for free stuff.


I think it often is a grab for free stuff. 
I had an unsolicited message from a group on Goodreads asking if I'd like to take part in their promotion. They would require two hard copies of the book and only then would they decide if it was a good fit to feature in their group. I politely declined.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

My email is ana.spoke (at) yahoo.com.

Got a first offer of interviews, anyone interested? This is the reply:

"Happy to help in any way, but interviews fit more with my blog - I've been running a series called The Dirty Dozen, with 12 (ish) tongue-in-cheek pop culture-type questions for bloggers/ authors, and giving them a bit of a promotion each week - eg see http://www.alistairlanewrites.com/the-dirty-dozen-with-judy-martin/ 
Would be happy to feature anyone who fancies the challenge!"


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

I'd be happy to do the interview with The Dirty Dozen, sounds right up my cheeky alley, and my book has quite a few pop-culture references. Only issue is my novel isn't finished yet, though it will be ready for the ComedyBookWeek.

If that's an issue, and he only wants one, then feel free to choose someone more prepared than I!

Also, emailing you my links for everything EXCEPT the book now.


Edited to add: I'm a moron, I didn't email you my stuff, I just posted it as a comment on the dropbox comments of the spreadsheet. Let me know if you'd prefer an email.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Ana,
I spotted your cover in the humour section of iAuthor and thought - I know that cover


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm happy to do the Dirty Dozen, though my answers are likely to be strange and nerdy, lol.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd be interested in the Dirty Dozen as well!


----------



## PortiaPorterEsq (May 29, 2016)

Hello, authors. I have access to a couple of divorce-themed websites. Are any of your books broken-relationship themed?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

If you are interested in THE DIRTY DOZEN interview, here's the response from Al:

I’m happy for people to contact me directly via email – alane77AThotmailDOTcoDOTuk and let me know they want to take part – I can then reply with the set of questions and take it from there


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

The Dirty Dozen sounds good. Also, free books work for me (mobi, pdf through email).


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Hi, everyone!

I think I have now managed to add everybody who's nominated a book: https://www.dropbox.com/s/be2q8bdv3cs55u7/ComedyBookWeek%20participant%20data.xlsx?dl=0

I have also started keeping track of bloggers I am approaching - if you get one onboard, please let me know: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnhgo1yitw6v4ow/ComedyBookWeek%20bloggers.xlsx?dl=0

I also have 19 people on the email list. You can sign up here: http://eepurl.com/b3d0of

The email list will be used only for planning, perhaps starting in a week or so. It will not be shared with anyone or used to promote anyone's books.

Also, it was great to see that #ComedyBookWeek is being used on Twitter!

Everyone, please start letting your audience know that the event is coming, approach bloggers on behalf of the group (makes it more likely that they will respond), and think about what you wnat to do during the week.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I think I have now managed to add everybody who's nominated a book: https://www.dropbox.com/s/be2q8bdv3cs55u7/ComedyBookWeek%20participant%20data.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> ...


Thanks. I seem to be on both lists.


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

PortiaPorterEsq said:


> Hello, authors. I have access to a couple of divorce-themed websites. Are any of your books broken-relationship themed?


My romantic suspense "Clean Break" deals with two broken people who have a broken relationship. They split up halfway through the book (they aren't married though, and as the genre commands there is a happy ending for the two of them.) There's also a character in the book whose marriage is on the rocks due to cheating.


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

Ana Spoke said:


> I have started to advertise the event on Twitter and my blog, and we now have 25 participants, plus a couple of bloggers who want to host posts or interviews.
> 
> I would like your opinions on the following:
> 
> ...


Love the idea, and I'd like to add Funny Travelogues (or, if that's too specific, maybe Funny Nonfiction?) for my 2nd book I'd like to feature - the 99c Las Vegas Kindle short in my sig.


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

My friend has a book blog and has agreed to read a few books to post reviews throughout that week.

Similarly, I have just started a author blog and would be happy to have some author interviews on it, which would increase my viewership, as you could all share the links, as well as increase your visibility, as we could all share the links via twitter for people to come read the reviews.

I am going to make a set of standard questions for everyone who would like to be involved in that, and you can all email me your answers when you have time.

Then I can post one a day throughout #ComedyBookWeek.

Would anyone be interested in that, either or both options? The more the merrier in my eyes.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

BeMyBookBaby said:


> My friend has a book blog and has agreed to read a few books to post reviews throughout that week.
> 
> Similarly, I have just started a author blog and would be happy to have some author interviews on it, which would increase my viewership, as you could all share the links, as well as increase your visibility, as we could all share the links via twitter for people to come read the reviews.
> 
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BeMyBookBaby said:


> My friend has a book blog and has agreed to read a few books to post reviews throughout that week.
> 
> Similarly, I have just started a author blog and would be happy to have some author interviews on it, which would increase my viewership, as you could all share the links, as well as increase your visibility, as we could all share the links via twitter for people to come read the reviews.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind answering a set of questions. And I'd be happy to offer a mobi file for a review.


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

BeMyBookBaby said:


> My friend has a book blog and has agreed to read a few books to post reviews throughout that week.
> 
> Similarly, I have just started a author blog and would be happy to have some author interviews on it, which would increase my viewership, as you could all share the links, as well as increase your visibility, as we could all share the links via twitter for people to come read the reviews.
> 
> ...


Definitely yes to the book review and yes to answering the standard questions.


----------



## JCNelson (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd love to join in. I have a rom-com that's more humor than romance and making it tough to peg. I have a small twitter following and blog, but most of my readers are from a different genre (urban fantasy).


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

I must confess I have not yet read all six pages of this thread. I am not going to have a new book out in July, but I would be glad to tweet and post on your behalf. Because comedy is hard and needs all the help it can get.

When my first book came out I was excited to reach out to all the blogs dedicated to comic novels. Then I didn't find any, so I had to come up with a new plan. I contacted many romance blogs and told them I hadn't actually written a romance, but my book was sort of romantic, and it was funny. And to my great delight and surprise I got a lot of favorable press, most of which began: This isn't a Romance, but...

I feel like this is less of a problem in the UK where the comic novel is beloved.

Anyway, I'm in America.  Tell me what I can do for you in July. I'm eager to help.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

BeMyBookBaby said:


> My friend has a book blog and has agreed to read a few books to post reviews throughout that week.
> 
> Similarly, I have just started a author blog and would be happy to have some author interviews on it, which would increase my viewership, as you could all share the links, as well as increase your visibility, as we could all share the links via twitter for people to come read the reviews.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! Please let me know your blog name, and I will add it to the participating bloggers, and also to the Calendar of Events. I'm thinking to start a draft Calendar as a post on my blog, so that people can easily add their sub-events in the comments or copy the calendar to their blogs.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

JCNelson said:


> I'd love to join in. I have a rom-com that's more humor than romance and making it tough to peg. I have a small twitter following and blog, but most of my readers are from a different genre (urban fantasy).


Great! Please send me your author name and URL LINKS to your book and any social media. I will add you to the list. If you want to blog about it during the week (post, interview, review mentioning #ComedyBookWeek), please let me know what and when you're planning - I will add you to the Calendar of Events.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

writerguyKen said:


> I must confess I have not yet read all six pages of this thread. I am not going to have a new book out in July, but I would be glad to tweet and post on your behalf. Because comedy is hard and needs all the help it can get.
> 
> When my first book came out I was excited to reach out to all the blogs dedicated to comic novels. Then I didn't find any, so I had to come up with a new plan. I contacted many romance blogs and told them I hadn't actually written a romance, but my book was sort of romantic, and it was funny. And to my great delight and surprise I got a lot of favorable press, most of which began: This isn't a Romance, but...
> 
> ...


Fantastic, and thank you! You could:

1. Interview any participating author of your choice and post the interview during the week.
2. Read (a free copy) and review any participating book of your choice.
3. Post any thoughts of your own, or a personal story like the one you mentioned, with the link to #ComedyBokkWeek and suggesting that readers have a look at what's trending (and it is trending a little already!)
4. Tweet and retweet or reblog anything that strikes your fancy during the week.

Whatever you decide to do - thank you in advance! I firmly believe the world needs a bit of comic relief


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

BeMyBookBaby said:


> My friend has a book blog and has agreed to read a few books to post reviews throughout that week.
> 
> Similarly, I have just started a author blog and would be happy to have some author interviews on it, which would increase my viewership, as you could all share the links, as well as increase your visibility, as we could all share the links via twitter for people to come read the reviews.
> 
> ...


I'll do both.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd be happy to offer copies for review too.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Hi, everyone,

I have started my all-out offensive on book bloggers. Please help by doing the same. I will be updating the current status of blogger solicitation and their responses (if any) here:https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnhgo1yitw6v4ow/ComedyBookWeek%20bloggers.xlsx?dl=0

Dropbox link of participating authors is still here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/be2q8bdv3cs55u7/ComedyBookWeek%20participant%20data.xlsx?dl=0

This is my email I'm using. Please feel free to use/adjust it for your own contacts, or let me know if you have suggestions.

Dear XXX,

As a humor author and coordinator of #ComedyBookWeek, I would like to ask for your support of our indie event. #ComedyBookWeek will take place online on 16-23 July and will be aimed at promoting humorous self-published books and authors.

Everyone loves funny books, yet it's a niche category which is difficult to promote, as I found out from personal experience. The book market is dominated by romance and fantasy, with many promotional websites not even offering a humor category. With this event, we will be relying on the 30+ participating authors and their social media platforms to drive awareness of humor in various genres, and in all its weird and wonderful forms.

We would love your support of the event, be that in the form of a review of any book on the participating list (Dropbox link), a mention, or an interview with one of the participating authors.

Thank you in advance.

Ana Spoke


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> I have started my all-out offensive on book bloggers. Please help by doing the same. I will be updating the current status of blogger solicitation and their responses (if any) here:https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnhgo1yitw6v4ow/ComedyBookWeek%20bloggers.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> ...


Thanks. How do I get the banner to put on my Facebook page?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

I just right-clicked and copied it from the thread.

I have also saved it to Dropbox for everyone: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f2g1fs464yncifw/humor_book.jpg?dl=0

Thank you!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

I have created a "source page" for book bloggers: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/

If you'd like to add your FUNNY book to this list, please let me know. Please reblog/retweet/mention it on your social media and in pitches to book bloggers.

I am aiming to approach at least 100 book bloggers (over 20 now): https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnhgo1yitw6v4ow/ComedyBookWeek%20bloggers.xlsx?dl=0

Please help by approaching bloggers directly or asking for reviews on social media.

Thank you.

Ana


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ana Spoke said:


> I have created a "source page" for book bloggers: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/
> 
> If you'd like to add your FUNNY book to this list, please let me know. Please reblog/retweet/mention it on your social media and in pitches to book bloggers.
> 
> ...


looks great! Ana not sure how to exit that spread sheet to add in my twitter/FB/website info. Is there a way for me to do it or do I need to send you the info?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

KL_Phelps said:


> looks great! Ana not sure how to exit that spread sheet to add in my twitter/FB/website info. Is there a way for me to do it or do I need to send you the info?


Sorry, apparently I can't assign editor rights without paying a monthly fee. Send your info to me and I will update the spreadsheet.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ana Spoke said:


> Sorry, apparently I can't assign editor rights without paying a monthly fee. Send your info to me and I will update the spreadsheet.


no need to apologize for saving yourself $$. Don't blame you. PM'd you the info, thanks.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Guys, guys, we have MULTIPLE bloggers interested in picking up a variety of books for a review! Please make sure you CHECK YOUR SOCIAL MEDIA that you've provided for the Dropbox list - the bloggers will be contacting you directly.

Also, I may need to assign categories to books anyway - one blogger is asking if any of the books are children/middle grade/YA and I have no idea. Please advise asap if any of them are in those categories.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

I have also created a Goodreads Event: https://www.goodreads.com/event/show/992446-comedybookweek

Please feel free to RSVP to it, or forward it to anyone you think might be interested (such as your Goodreads friends).


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> Guys, guys, we have MULTIPLE bloggers interested in picking up a variety of books for a review! Please make sure you CHECK YOUR SOCIAL MEDIA that you've provided for the Dropbox list - the bloggers will be contacting you directly.
> 
> Also, I may need to assign categories to books anyway - one blogger is asking if any of the books are children/middle grade/YA and I have no idea. Please advise asap if any of them are in those categories.


My books aren't YA but they're suitable for that age group in that they're very clean. Maybe a 'bloody hell' here and there but that's it. No hanky panky or f bombs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Guys, guys, we have MULTIPLE bloggers interested in picking up a variety of books for a review! Please make sure you CHECK YOUR SOCIAL MEDIA that you've provided for the Dropbox list - the bloggers will be contacting you directly.
> 
> Also, I may need to assign categories to books anyway - one blogger is asking if any of the books are children/middle grade/YA and I have no idea. Please advise asap if any of them are in those categories.


My Leon Chameleon PI children's books have a lot of humour in them. Should I add them to the list?


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

I would love to be involved with my WANTED: Miss Mutta Series. It in historical comedy.

I write on ten blogs with a reach that varies, but is steadily over 10k readers a week, sometimes double that. I only have 200 on my mailing list. But, they are book lovers, not just free book takers as I trim the list regularly to readers who take action.

I use Meet Edgar to reach 2000 on Facebook and the same numbers on Twitter. 

My main contribution would be through blogging about this event, the books and the authors and posting that logout via Edgar to four Twitter accounts and four Facebook pages, and sharing the main newsletter post for this with my newsletter subscribers.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> My Leon Chameleon PI children's books have a lot of humour in them. Should I add them to the list?


Yes, please do, as long as your total number of books is 3.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Ryn Shell said:


> I would love to be involved with my WANTED: Miss Mutta Series. It in historical comedy.
> 
> I write on ten blogs with a reach that varies, but is steadily over 10k readers a week, sometimes double that. I only have 200 on my mailing list. but., they are book lovers, not just free book takers as I trim the list regularly to readers who take action.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you! Please send me LINKS to your books and any social media that is Active (bloggers will contact you via social media).


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Just FYI, one of the bloggers responded with a PAID promo offer:
]
"I would like to offer author promos, for each author to span the week you guys have selected. (If you are interested.) This would include a full blog post for each author as well as a full FB post. Tweets will also be done in accordance with the blog posts leading people to that post. I have worked with author A J Goode before if you need any idea of whether I am good with my word or not. I would of course offer you guys a group rate because this is all about getting you and your books out to the world. I would be able to do them for $45 per author. That would get them a promo run during that week and then again in a couple of weeks, as a way to boost the book again."

I am not interested, but if you are, please contact Barbara directly on: [email protected]
Her blog is: http://pagingthroughthedays.blogspot.com.au/p/rating-reviewing.html?zx=a78f8bd3405c9eac


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ryn Shell said:


> I would love to be involved with my WANTED: Miss Mutta Series. It in historical comedy.


must say I am intrigued with the notion of historical comedy. Not sure I was even aware of that label/category. Great, now I have something else to look into, lol.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

KL_Phelps said:


> must say I am intrigued with the notion of historical comedy. Not sure I was even aware of that label/category. Great, now I have something else to look into, lol.


Trust me to write is a rare sub-genre.  I'm inspired by Victor Hugo. He wrote tragedies with comic interludes to lighten them. That was what I set out to do. The character Jane Mutta just took over, and I liked her, so I let her have her way. 
I'm sure Miss Jane Mutta wasn't the only young woman of her era who would not handle a crinoline demurely.  
Elizabeth Peters writes of a Victorian era spinster. She doesn't publish it as historical comedy, though. I've only read her Crocodile on the Sandbank; I found it amusing. There must be others.

Wasn't Tom Jones a historical comedy? Or was that just raunchy? I saw the movie decades ago and recall a few funny scenes.

Some of the clothing and manners from the past lend themselves to comedy. I just cannot write a proper Victorian lady and keep my face straight, because I couldn't stand the life they led. Maybe Australian and New Zealand women rid themselves of restrictive clothing and discovered freedom before the British upper classes ever did, and we are a relatively classless society. We tend to take comic pot-shots at anyone who attempts to display fancy aires-and-graces. Australian literature from the past is filled with humour, but it has been mainly male dominated. The Victorian Era was the breeding ground for a generation of rebellious Suffragettes. I've not written about that aspect as yet, but I'd love to as the series grows.

I will read and review as many of the other comedy books from this group as I can, while writing WANTED: Miss Mutta book 3.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ryn Shell said:


> Trust me to write is a rare sub-genre.  I'm inspired by Victor Hugo. He wrote tragedies with comic interludes to lighten them. That was what I set out to do. The character Jane Mutta just took over, and I liked her, so I let her have her way.
> I'm sure Miss Jane Mutta wasn't the only young woman of her era who would not handle a crinoline demurely.
> Elizabeth Peters writes of a Victorian era spinster. She doesn't publish it as historical comedy, though. I've only read her Crocodile on the Sandbank; I found it amusing. There must be others.
> 
> Some of the clothing and manners from the past lend themselves to comedy. I just cannot write a proper Victorian lady and keep my face straight, because I couldn't stand the life they led. The Victorian Era was the breeding ground for a generation of rebellious Suffragettes. I've not written about that aspect as yet, but I'd love to as the series grows.


gotcha. Definitely understand how a character just kind of takes charge. That happens with me all the time. Half the time I feel like I have no control. I think I know where a story is going, then my characters let me know otherwise. Who am I to argue?

I seem to remember reading Croc on the Sandbank a long time ago and enjoying it. Mystery set in Egypt if I recall correctly.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

KL_Phelps said:


> gotcha. Definitely understand how a character just kind of takes charge. That happens with me all the time. Half the time I feel like I have no control. I think I know where a story is going, then my characters let me know otherwise. Who am I to argue?
> 
> I seem to remember reading Croc on the Sandbank a long time ago and enjoying it. Mystery set in Egypt if I recall correctly.


You got it, . Don't you just love those characters who throw away your carefully made plans and show you more about their character and behaviour than you could have imagined? .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Yes, please do, as long as your total number of books is 3.


Hi. Do you mean the total number of books should not exceed three, or should be at least three? If I add one Leon book it will make a total of three books.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi. Do you mean the total number of books should not exceed three, or should be at least three? If I add one Leon book it will make a total of three books.


I think she means 3 total. Looking at the spread sheet I noticed there are spots for book1, book2, book3


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

KL_Phelps said:


> I think she means 3 total. Looking at the spread sheet I noticed there are spots for book1, book2, book3


OK. Thanks.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi. Do you mean the total number of books should not exceed three, or should be at least three? If I add one Leon book it will make a total of three books.


Yes, the maximum of three - just to give everyone sort of an even playing field, otherwise someone with a huge backlist would dominate the list.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Yes, the maximum of three - just to give everyone sort of an even playing field, otherwise someone with a huge backlist would dominate the list.


Thanks. I've emailed you with the details.

Email came back as not deliverable - invalid address . I'll message you.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Have other participants been contacted by Books and Everything about a Q&A session during Comedy Book Week? I'm posting a couple of books on Monday. I've also posted on Facebook in case anyone would be so kind as to like/share, add comments etc. 
https://www.facebook.com/JJGreenAuthor/posts/894240970688227


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, I was contacted. Unfortunately the requirements are for physical books and mine are only available in digital form.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

KL_Phelps said:


> Yeah, I was contacted. Unfortunately the requirements are for physical books and mine are only available in digital form.


What a shame.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Abderian said:


> What a shame.


agreed, but they have their rule and I can respect that


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm probably way too late with this but I write humorous science fiction fantasy and would love to take part in this. I have an email list of just under 1k but I am very time poor so my social media presence is negligible. I don't have time to write every day, let alone think up something witty to put on my facebook page. What I have is at your disposal though! 

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

My PC scrambles the twitter handles and other entries on the spreadsheet. If you'd like me to include your Twitter handle in a tweet please message me.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Where do we record which bloggers we've contacted? I've written to Only the Books for Me, Mutt Cafe and Authors on the Air so far as they all reviewed my first in series.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

M T McGuire said:


> I'm probably way too late with this but I write humorous science fiction fantasy and would love to take part in this. I have an email list of just under 1k but I am very time poor so my social media presence is negligible. I don't have time to write every day, let alone think up something witty to put on my facebook page. What I have is at your disposal though!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Hi, will you be able to retweet #ComedyBookWeek during the actual event? We'd love to welcome you, but this is a cross-promotion, so all authors are expected to put something in in terms of "sweat equity".


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Abderian said:


> Where do we record which bloggers we've contacted? I've written to Only the Books for Me, Mutt Cafe and Authors on the Air so far as they all reviewed my first in series.


I have a spreadsheet that I kept on Dropbox, but I took it off, as I'm listing emails and got a little worried someone might abuse the records. I have not yet contacted any of the blogs you've listed.

I can either put the spreadsheet back on, or just feel free to contact bloggers - even if we overlap, perhaps it may be a positive thing? Get their attention? So far I've contacted over 50 bloggers.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

These are the book bloggers that have been approached about #ComedyBookWeek:

Terrible Minds/Chuck Wendig
Dark Matter Zine/Nalini
BlogIsTheNewBlack
The Swanky Bibliophiles
Hello Chick Lit
Bargain Book reviews
Allie's Opinions
Reading Shy with Aly
Wallykazamm
Amandapandaduh
Amiabooklover
Muggle Books
Writer Amy Shannon
The Bewitched Reader
Rambling Reviews
The Book Girl
5 Girls Book Reviews
Aparna
Riddles, Rumors, and Rhymes
Ashley's Bookshelf
Woods We Heart
The Bear and Thistle
Full of Books
Clatter and Clank
Bookish Wormy
Babs Book Bistro
Barb Taub
Paging through the Days
bbsbookreviews
Writebee's Book Reviews
Big Al
Beauty in Ruins
Book Binge
Creative Penn
Boundtobeme
Bookishly Britt
The Eerie Blog
Gadget Girl reviews
Carrie K's Book Reviews
Ingenious Cat
Cathi Shaw Book Reviews
Cath 'N Kindle Book Reviews
On My Kindle Book Reviews
Charleigh's Book Nook
Neo Tomes Publishing
Writing Madness
Bauman Book Reviews
Crandom


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> These are the book bloggers that have been approached about #ComedyBookWeek:
> 
> Terrible Minds/Chuck Wendig
> Dark Matter Zine/Nalini
> ...


  Thanks so much for all your hard work. 
I think putting the list here is fine for checking who's already been contacted, and you're right, it doesn't really matter if bloggers receive more than one request.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Hi, will you be able to retweet #ComedyBookWeek during the actual event? We'd love to welcome you, but this is a cross-promotion, so all authors are expected to put something in in terms of "sweat equity".


I'd be delighted to do tweets and I am also happy to welcome anyone who wants to guest on my blog and if you are divvying up review blogs to submit to, I'm happy to do my share. I'd also put it in my email newsletter! Would that be useful? If it would, where do I sign up and what do I do next? ;-)

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

So many book bloggers don't accept self-published books for review.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Abderian said:


> So many book bloggers don't accept self-published books for review.


I stopped bothering to approach them years ago for that reason. It just seemed like acres of hassle.


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry, I've been AWOL on the interview and review situation. If anybody who wants to have their book read and reviewed by either myself or that instablog blog, could PM me so I can contact you all privately?

I know she plans on reading as many as she can, as she also has exams (we are uni friends), so that gives her about three weeks to read after exams, not including that week of comedy book week. Any books that don't make it out that week, will be still read and posted as they are read, so it won't be in vain but first come, first served. Perhaps title the subject line: 'Book Review', if that's the option. Or 'Book Review and Interview'. Or 'Interview'. 

If people want to do the interview, please also PM me your private email address so I can send you the questionnaire. It will be a few questions, which I'm still trying to think of a punny title for. I had originally started it as "A Few Whys Words", as the questions were going to all begin with why, but I'm worried readers will just think I'm a bit dim, so if anyone has any funny ideas, step on up! This is the perfect thread for hilarious titles.  

After the questions, there is a flash round. Where I give you two options and you have to answer instantly. The idea here is to actually get an idea of the author behind all the words. Because that's what authors are. A bunch of pretty sounding words, which are often carefully curated and perhaps not as honest as they appear. If anyone has any Flash Round suggestions, I'd love to hear them, either on this forum or PM me if you're a hit self conscious or its naughty.   the idea with them is that you only give a one word answer, and that creates an understanding of the author that requires no explanation, thus categorising and familiarising them, without actually revealing much. These are the questions I have so far. If anybody would like to suggest anything, I'm open to it!


My plan at the moment is to survive my exams, then move my website to a Wordpress one, (I already bought the domain but I find wix easy but unbearably slow), and start reading your books, promoting and finishing writing my own. 

Please remember that this is meant to be a fun and lighthearted Q and A, so you only have to get as introspective and personal as you please. I tried to keep it gender neutral but I think most of this is female, so I do want to try and inspire a mixture of serious answers and humorous ones, as that is what the week is about. See it as a way of self promotion, where you can get people to learn about you and hook them in with your own sense of humour and voice. 

A Few Whys Words

Tell us about yourself. What's your day job? What's your home life?

1. Why writing?
2. Why this book and genre?
3. Why should we read your book? If your book had a best friend who would it be?
4. If you had to choose one literary character that embodies you, either your essence or your soul or hopes, who would it be and why?
5. If you had to choose one literary soulmate who would it be and why?
6. Which book do you wish you'd written and why?
7. Which book do you wish you could write and why?
8. What's your favourite thing about self publishing and the industry today?
9. What's your least favourite?
10. What did you find the most difficult in your self-publishing endeavour?
11. If you could go trad, would you and why?
12. Can women be funny?
13. Favourite stand up comedy and why?
14. Favourite tv show?
15. Most Hated Book. 
16. Biggest Pet Peeve. 
17. What do people like most about you? What do you like most about you? What do people hate most about you?
18. Favourite Rant. 

Flash round:
Dogs or cats. 
Books or movies. 
Romance or Murder. 
Harry Potter or Hunger Games. 
Fact or Fiction. 
Trump or Hillary. 
Summer or Winter. 
Cinema or Living Room. 
Single or Taken. 
E-Reader or Paper. 
Naughty or Nice. 
Amy Schumer or Amy Poehler. 
American Idol or The Voice. 
Khloe or Kim. 
Shag, Marry, Kill: (I've not decided what to put here yet but potentially 3 stand-up comedians or 3 late night to hosts or 3 actors that focus on comedy?)

Feel free to add any questions or Flash Rounds to this thread and I am a little out of the pop-culture world, but I did try and put some more relevant things in, as it'll probably be SEO happy? That being said, I am rubbish wit technology so if anyone at all wants to step forward and help me with making the website more SEO and trafficking, so that people see the interviews organically, instead of just our followers and mail list, any advice would be appreciated. 


Ugh I just had a great flash round question and I forgot it because I was trying to finish a sentence. Hopefully it'll come back to me.


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

Please also note, my blogs will not be as error-ridden as my posts often are. Blogging is done solely on laptop and proofread. Forum posts are on my phone and with fingers of fury and no common sense or propriety.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Have I missed this? I write humour and finding groups for writers of humour I find near impossible so to be part of anything humour related would be a God send!

I'm also happy to do some interviews with writers of humour, if I can help find people new readers and them me then all the better for a difficult genre to crack!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

M T McGuire said:


> I'd be delighted to do tweets and I am also happy to welcome anyone who wants to guest on my blog and if you are divvying up review blogs to submit to, I'm happy to do my share. I'd also put it in my email newsletter! Would that be useful? If it would, where do I sign up and what do I do next? ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


That would be great, thank you 

Please DM to me your nominated book links, and LINKS to your active social media, as that would be the way for bloggers to contact you. I will add you to the source page for bloggers: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

matt5ki said:


> Have I missed this? I write humour and finding groups for writers of humour I find near impossible so to be part of anything humour related would be a God send!
> 
> I'm also happy to do some interviews with writers of humour, if I can help find people new readers and them me then all the better for a difficult genre to crack!


Not yet  It will be on 16-23 July, so if you want to add a funny book, DM me with LINKS to your books (up to 3) and LINKS to your ACTIVE social media (that's how bloggers will contact you).

These are the participating books to date: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Ana, I've sent you a PM and also followed you as you have a Wordpress Blog like me


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> That would be great, thank you
> 
> Please DM to me your nominated book links, and LINKS to your active social media, as that would be the way for bloggers to contact you. I will add you to the source page for bloggers: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/


Brilliant, many thanks, I'll PM you!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

CALENDAR OF EVENTS is now live and will be updated as I'm notified of further reviews or interviews: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/13/comedybookweek-calendar-of-events/

Please let me know if you will be posting something special and related to the CBW.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I'll run an update on my blog to promote it and if any humour writers would like me to interview them PM soon and I'll send some questions out and I'll run them throughout the week 

I am also looking for interviewees, so far I have Ana Spoke and Abby Vegas for 16th and 17th respectively and M T M McGuire on 18th. I am happy to take part in interviews if anybody would be interested in interviewing me on their website? Just drop me a PM.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Okay, at the moment I have 4 interviews lined up. I was going to message another today but works internet blocks some peoples Wordpress blogs and not others. No idea why, I'll try them later.

At the moment I have 20th-23rd available if anybody else wants to be interviewed on my website. I've had questions back from Ana and MTM McGuire and I've sent out and just waiting for returns from Abby Vegas and Portia Porter.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Thank you, Matt! You're awesome  I've just done another batch of blogger contacts, so hopefully more will jump on board. I will start organising the next year's event as soon as this one is finished - I can see it takes a LONG time to get the ball rolling...

Speaking of which, I've just posted a checklist of things I'm doing on Goodreads, in case anyone is interested and wants to take advantage of Goodreads features during the event: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/22/goodreads-checklist-for-comedybookweek/

Everyone, please note that this is a cross-promo, so everyone's participation is needed. It's not enough to just submit your books and sit back. We will still accept your books next year, but now I'm thinking there will be a fee for lazy writers.

Thank you.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe I'm confused about how this is supposed to work, but I thought we would be cross-promoting using our mailing lists and social media networks the week of the promo. It seems to have become more of a blog hop kind of thing. I'm not much of a blogger and am useless for things like guest posts or whatever. So I hope that doesn't make me look like a lazy participant. :/ I'm happy to do interviews if anyone wants to contact me. BTW, are we creating a landing page somewhere with links to all the books so people can link to that? Or are we expected to create something on our own?

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I did a quick re-read of the thread. It doesn't look like there's a landing page, just Ana's blog post that's geared for book bloggers. So it occurred to me I could create a Pinterest board of all the participating books.

Here it is:

https://www.pinterest.com/ruecole/comedy-book-week/

Rue


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

That's awesome, thank you, Rue! Next time around, there will be a dedicated website (www.comedybookweek.com, which has not been set up yet). 

It's up to each author to promote in the way that fits with their strengths - some have great Twitter accounts, others have mailing lists, and some have active blogs. Some, it turns out, know their way around Pinterest  This is a free event, so it relies on participation, and the best thing we can all do is to try and push it to viral. The more various types of social media are involved, the better.

Thanks again.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Ana. Yes, that became apparent when I re-read the thread. It just seemed all the latest posts were about blogging and that's not something I do too much of. Since there's no official website set up this time, I'll link to the Pinterest board for my social media posts. Others are welcome to as well if they like. 

Rue


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I hink the later ones are mostly me, hehe as I decided I'd do an interview a day through the event. I don't have many followers or people who actively engage on my blog but I thought this would be something a bit different and would drive readers of humour to my website and maybe pique their interest in my books.

Great on the Pinterest page, I don't use it much but know I should. It always confuses me how to use it but I'll try and use it more


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm doing an interview with Matt and just reading his book to review now. I've downloaded another that looks a good fit will fess up when I read it.  will give it a shout out to my mailing list and share as many bits and bobs as I can on the social media I use. 

Dumb question but are we reducing the price of any paid for books we put in? I m havering on that one but probably will as it will be shortly after a 99c promo for my paid book anyway.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm making my book £0.99 on Kindle and £6.99 in paperback (down from £7.99) for the week


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

I have three interviews lined up for my blog. And two book reviews for BlogIsTheNewBlack. Realistically, I can do three/four more, easily. 

The following people experienced interest, but have not yet replied. 
NightWriterCT
Dorihoxa
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

People who would like to do either an interview or a review, need to send me a PM with the book name, whether or not it is in KU, and their personal email address.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

My contribution has been to make book promotion banners and tweet them for all the authors who joined early.

I'll catch up and do some for the last group to join in. I've been tweeting and posting to eBay pages, with a link Anne's blog about the Comedy Book Week, every day. I've only found time to write two blogs, and I promoted several authors in this promotion in those posts.

I just sent out my monthly newsletter today, and I shared about the Comedy Book Week event in that. 

I will keep sharing about the promotion. 

Some authors have retweeted my posts, and thanked me for having promoted them. Most haven't seen I've promoted their books in Twitter so I stopped doing it and have focused on those who noticed. I've been too busy to even look at Twitter this week, but the #ComedyBookWeek promotions were all pro-set up in Meet Edgar and they go out on schedule without my needing to be there. 

My results: It is hard to tell. There was an initial spike in downloads and sales of my comedy series books. They still do well, but I'w also promoting them elsewhere. 

It is all exposure, and I'm utilising it. I've not thad a lot of time to keep up with what's happening here in kboards about it. 
I'll do more blogging about the event, nothing pre-organised, in the next two weeks. 

Adding a touch of comedy into life situation, and writing, is becoming important to me. 
Seeing some of your great book covers, I'm feeling drawn to make the art more important than the writing for the remainder of this year. Inspired by the humour and cosy mystery authors, I redesigned some of my book covers no show the lighter side of some of the stories. Humour is a great marketing tool. We can all get a lot more milage in publicity from this comedy week event if we keep at it. Great to see that there are plans for it to build in the future. I'd like to keep working on adding comedy into stories, without being disrespectful of serious issues; not an easy balance, but one worth persevering with. 

Best wishes, authors.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll be sending out notification to my (admittedly small) email list as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

M T McGuire said:


> I'm doing an interview with Matt and just reading his book to review now. I've downloaded another that looks a good fit will fess up when I read it.  will give it a shout out to my mailing list and share as many bits and bobs as I can on the social media I use.
> 
> Dumb question but are we reducing the price of any paid for books we put in? I m havering on that one but probably will as it will be shortly after a 99c promo for my paid book anyway.
> 
> ...


It's not a dumb question - it would be best if you're willing to reduce the price, as other books may be cheaper. Mine would be free and $0.99. I'm not forcing people to do that, as it is more about exposure, at least this time around, but as you know, the price makes a big difference on actual sales.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Aine Crowley said:


> I have three interviews lined up for my blog. And two book reviews for BlogIsTheNewBlack. Realistically, I can do three/four more, easily.
> 
> The following people experienced interest, but have not yet replied.
> NightWriterCT
> ...


That's awesome! Have you emailed me the interview details and dates, to add them to Calendar of Events? My email is ana.spoke ( at ) yahoo. com


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Ryn Shell said:


> My contribution has been to make book promotion banners and tweet them for all the authors who joined early.
> 
> I'll catch up and do some for the last group to join in. I've been tweeting and posting to eBay pages, with a link Anne's blog about the Comedy Book Week, every day. I've only found time to write two blogs, and I promoted several authors in this promotion in those posts.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, thank you, Ryn!

Did you promote the book with hashtag #ComedyBookWeek? I think it may take this first time around for everyone (including me) to figure out what it's about and how it works. I'm going to set up www.comedybookweek.com, a simplified version this year, and start building up for the next year as soon as this event is finished.

It's amazing to see how quickly this event is picking up steam, which only shows it had to be done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Aine Crowley said:


> I have three interviews lined up for my blog. And two book reviews for BlogIsTheNewBlack. Realistically, I can do three/four more, easily.
> 
> The following people experienced interest, but have not yet replied.
> NightWriterCT
> ...


Sorry. Have been without a computer for nearly two weeks (blame Windows 10). Will PM you.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> It's not a dumb question - it would be best if you're willing to reduce the price, as other books may be cheaper. Mine would be free and $0.99. I'm not forcing people to do that, as it is more about exposure, at least this time around, but as you know, the price makes a big difference on actual sales.


Lovely, I'll keep it at 99c then. ;-)


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a paranormal romance which is heavy on humor.  I'd be interested.  I have ~ 4,000 twitter followers, small mailing list & blog.  My first book is free.  Will the landing page have a list of book links?  Or is it something else?


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Just thinking, and I've probably missed it but...

Is there a page which lists all the authors taking part. I wanted to put it in my newsletter so folks could check everyone out. Also, is there a public face of the resources page, with just the books, for punters to look at? Just thought I'd ask before I link them there. Ideally, I'm thinking a page with each author, their books and their social media links in the same place would be cool, and then the what's on page, which is really useful. But I know that would take time and you might not necessarily have loads of that!

Cheers

MTM

Duh! Just discovered the answer with the Pintarest board.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

I have just set up www.comedybookweek.com, but it's not mapping yet, hopefully it will tomorrow. It will have all participating books.

If you need to send something asap, send this source page: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> I have a paranormal romance which is heavy on humor. I'd be interested. I have ~ 4,000 twitter followers, small mailing list & blog. My first book is free. Will the landing page have a list of book links? Or is it something else?


Hi, and thank you for your interest. This is the first year (month, really) that this is happening, and I'm trying to evolve as quickly as I can, as I did not in my wildest dreams expect such level of interest and support. The official website should be up in a day or so, and I will be working on it in the next week. It will have a landing page with all book covers, similar to this: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/

If interested, email URL LINKS to your books and ACTIVE social media to me at ana.spoke at yahoo dot com.

If you are interested in reviewing any books or inteviewing authors, please let me know, and I will add it to the Calendar of Events.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> I have just set up www.comedybookweek.com, but it's not mapping yet, hopefully it will tomorrow. It will have all participating books.
> 
> If you need to send something asap, send this source page: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/


Thanks. Let us know when it is up so that I can put the links on Facebook, Goodreads, Twitter etc.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Ana Spoke said:


> I have just set up www.comedybookweek.com, but it's not mapping yet, hopefully it will tomorrow. It will have all participating books.
> 
> If you need to send something asap, send this source page: https://anaspoke.com/2016/06/05/comedybookweek-source-page-for-book-bloggers/


Great work, Ana.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

WOOHOO! The official website is up and running: www.comedybookweek.com

Please spread the word - currently 47 authors and 60+ books. As soon as I post something, I need to update numbers - the requests are poring in.

The site also has the Calendar of Events tab. I will now be updating just the official website and will put links to it at my anaspoke bprevious posts.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana Spoke said:


> WOOHOO! The official website is up and running: www.comedybookweek.com
> 
> Please spread the word - currently 47 authors and 60+ books. As soon as I post something, I need to update numbers - the requests are poring in.
> 
> The site also has the Calendar of Events tab. I will now be updating just the official website and will put links to it at my anaspoke bprevious posts.


That looks awesome, Ana! Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> WOOHOO! The official website is up and running: www.comedybookweek.com
> 
> Please spread the word - currently 47 authors and 60+ books. As soon as I post something, I need to update numbers - the requests are poring in.
> 
> The site also has the Calendar of Events tab. I will now be updating just the official website and will put links to it at my anaspoke bprevious posts.


I'm just seeing a template page with a doctor


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

That looks fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Site looks great. On a side note, I noticed as I tried to set up countdown deals on a few of my books (will be doing various deals on several of them to celebrate the week) that comedy week is actually 8 days long!   is that part of the comedy?!


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Ana, Your website looks great.  I've signed in.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

KL_Phelps said:


> Site looks great. On a side note, I noticed as I tried to set up countdown deals on a few of my books (will be doing various deals on several of them to celebrate the week) that comedy week is actually 8 days long!  is that part of the comedy?!


To be honest, it was an arbitrary early decision, to start and end on a Saturday, thinking that's when people have browsing time. I had no idea this little initiative was going to explode (50+ authors and 60+ books signed up in one month!) Perhaps for the next year, it could start on a Monday and end with a bang on a Sunday. Maybe I will look into what other Comedy Weeks do.

On a side note, I hope everyone is seeing the website now, and not the darn doctor. Tell ya what, setting up a new site is a pain in the back (and back pocket).


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I have 3 spaces left fr interviews on my website during the week, so PM me if you want an interview. First come, first served so once the spaces are full that will be it


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Okay, I'm down to one space, for 22nd July.

So far I have:

16th - Ana Spoke
17th -Abby Vegas
18th - MTM McGuire
19th - Portia Porter
20th - J J Green
21st - Steve Vernon
22nd - Available
23rd - A J Crowley (I know you don't have a book out but I'm happy to run an interview about it) - I may run TWO on this day with AJ Crowley on her upcoming work and one for a currently released work. So if anybody wants 22nd and one of the double interviews on 23rd then let me know.

Matt


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry, Matt, I do appreciate the interview, though I have yet to finish squeezing out the last few chapters.

Hopefully this impending deadline and Camp NaNoWriMo will finish it off in epic time.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ana Spoke said:


> On a side note, I hope everyone is seeing the website now, and not the darn doctor.


  I was wondering about that. Thought perhaps it was a cross-promotion, laughter being the best medicine and all!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> To be honest, it was an arbitrary early decision, to start and end on a Saturday, thinking that's when people have browsing time. I had no idea this little initiative was going to explode (50+ authors and 60+ books signed up in one month!) Perhaps for the next year, it could start on a Monday and end with a bang on a Sunday. Maybe I will look into what other Comedy Weeks do.
> 
> On a side note, I hope everyone is seeing the website now, and not the darn doctor. Tell ya what, setting up a new site is a pain in the back (and back pocket).


I can now see the website. Looking good. .

How are we going to handle the books that will be free or discounted? I can't make mine free or discounted for the entire week as I will be using my countdown deal, or free 5 day deal. Will readers be expected to check the book price via a link to Amazon?


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I can now see the website. Looking good. .
> 
> How are we going to handle the books that will be free or discounted? I can't make mine free or discounted for the entire week as I will be using my countdown deal, or free 5 day deal. Will readers be expected to check the book price via a link to Amazon?


I think those running promotions could let Ana know so there's a list showing readers of bargains during the week. I'm dropping my Kindle and Paperback down by £1 each to £0.99 and £6.99 respectfully.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

My book, Few Are Chosen, is free - the other one, Escape From B-Movie Hell will be 99c all week.

I have a monthly mail shot ready to go on 1st July which I have put Comedy Book Week into and I also will share info on Facebook, Twitter and my blog. I am hoping to review three books for it as well but my life is somewhat hectic right now so it looks as if I may only be reviewing one book. Gah.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

How's everyone doing? It's almost time! I'm laughing already!   Got my free/countdown deals entered into KDP and submitted a few promo. Going to start working on composing my email message this weekend, figure it's going to take me a while to figure out if I can put links to all the books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

How are we advertising/marketing the Comedy Book Week? Are we saying the books are at special prices, or are we just making people aware of the Comedy Books?


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Ana,
The page looks great, thank you for doing this! I've just added the link to the main page on my website's main page. It's the white #ComedyBookWeek link.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone notice this? 










Reminds me of this:


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Haha, just noticed the two covers! Reminds me of my own covers, I use that effect 

This is the first year, so there was no pressure to discount the books, but I think it should be required for the next year. The advertising is through the combined social media of all authors - basically, hyping up the event from the position of third person, which makes others more likely to join in. Let's see what happens, and can use lessons learned next year.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Haha, just noticed the two covers! Reminds me of my own covers, I use that effect
> 
> This is the first year, so there was no pressure to discount the books, but I think it should be required for the next year. The advertising is through the combined social media of all authors - basically, hyping up the event from the position of third person, which makes others more likely to join in. Let's see what happens, and can use lessons learned next year.


I'll just advertise it as 'check out the special offers' in case not all of the books are reduced.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

TromboneAl said:


> Anyone notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious!

I'll be reducing my books to $0.99 for the promotion.

Rue


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

How are we going to include the 'chick-lit' element into comedy week? One of my books is definite comedy, but the other has been described as chick-lit with humour.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've reduced my three books to 99c and 99p for the duration of #ComedyBookWeek.
(If you're doing a countdown don't forget that you've got to do separate countdowns for the US and UK)


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I've reduced the price of Escape From B-Movie Hell to 99c as well... I'll just have to check Google Play and Kobo but the others are all set... at least they're at 99c for another promo last week and I haven't put them back up! 

Cheers

MTM


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I believe I'm one interview short of a full set, so if anybody would like me to talk to them about their book then let me know. First come, first served. Lots of free publicity with the interview plus Facebook and Twitter shares 

Not long now!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> How are we going to include the 'chick-lit' element into comedy week? One of my books is definite comedy, but the other has been described as chick-lit with humour.


There are several titles that are clearly chicklit - any genre is welcome, as long as it has humor in it (enough humor to actually say so in description, too).

I was going to do sub-categories at first, but authors expressed concern that some titles would be by themselves in a particular category (which, I think, is a bonus). Shouldn't be a problem next year, as we have something like 80 books participating now.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

I will be writing a daily highlights post, with Calendar events and highlights of free or discounted books.

If anyone is doing a Goodreads giveaway that mentions #ComedyBookWeek, please EMAIL me the URL. I am not checking this thread very often, as I get 20+ emails per day now, so please help me stay sane by emailing.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't believe this has crept up on us and goes live in just three days.  

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to the reviews, interviews, tweeting, sharing etc., and especially to Ana for setting the whole thing up. It's a great concept and I've had so much fun answering the imaginative author interview questions. 

Fingers crossed for Saturday and next week!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Abderian said:


> I can't believe this has crept up on us and goes live in just three days.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has contributed to the reviews, interviews, tweeting, sharing etc., and especially to Ana for setting the whole thing up. It's a great concept and I've had so much fun answering the imaginative author interview questions.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Saturday and next week!


yes indeed it's hard to believe it's nearly mid-July Guess that means I'm about to be another year older!  Comedy week may start of Saturday but because comedy week is days lone (which in itself is pretty funny) my comedy week price drops don't happen until Sunday and Monday.

Good luck everyone! And thanks Ana for bringing this whole thing together!


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

If anybody would like me to interview them, I still have a space left for my week-long run of interviews.

I'm just going to drop my prices on Friday evening and run it until 23rd rather than doing a 5 day thing. Means I can do it for 7 days then.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

matt5ki said:


> If anybody would like me to interview them, I still have a space left for my week-long run of interviews.
> 
> I'm just going to drop my prices on Friday evening and run it until 23rd rather than doing a 5 day thing. Means I can do it for 7 days then.


Hi Matt,
Have you sent me an interview?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

KL_Phelps said:


> yes indeed it's hard to believe it's nearly mid-July Guess that means I'm about to be another year older!  Comedy week may start of Saturday but because comedy week is days lone (which in itself is pretty funny) my comedy week price drops don't happen until Sunday and Monday.
> 
> Good luck everyone! And thanks Ana for bringing this whole thing together!


Eight days a week...I lllove comedy! It was an eroor on my part to start with, but now methinks it should stay that way.

You're welcome  and thank you for being so active!


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi Matt,
> Have you sent me an interview?


Hi Jan

I need your email and the book you have in the week. You may not have been on Kuf as I replied there haha!! 

Yours will be the last. I miscalculated. A J Goode will be 22nd July and yours 23rd, if that's okay?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so I'll be answering ANY questions tomorrow on JULY 23 - between 12-1pm EDT over on Facebook! There will be an e-book giveaway, contests, bad jokes, good jokes, middle-of-the-road jokes!

https://www.facebook.com/events/214528312277095/

I'm not the only one taking part in this event, either.

Catch Ana Spoke the hour before my event at https://www.facebook.com/events/1037155166321198/

Catch Karen Tomsovic the hour AFTER my event at https://www.facebook.com/events/491631057705701/

And finally, catch Rose Schmidt the hour AFTER Karen's event at https://www.facebook.com/events/161555284263778/

Sign up for as many as you can! Spread the word! Sound the kettledrums! Kettledrum the sounds!

Yawp!


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a Christmas in July promo this weekend so I'll start my #ComedyBookWeek blast on Monday. Good luck to all!

ETA: Never Mind. I can start posting tomorrow. Okay, here’s my schedule. Sorry for the delay. I’m actually on vacation visiting family and time got away from me.


Barb Taub Interview Saturday the 16th
Null City Review Sunday the 17th
KL Phelps Interview Monday the 18th
Mind if I Come In Review Tuesday the 19th
Leigh Selfman Interview Wednesday the 20th
Haunt Flashes Review Thursday the 21st
Ana Spoke Interview Friday the 22nd
Shizzle Review Saturday the 23rd


All posts will be posted on anigonzalezblogs.blogspot.com. Thanks for answering my interview questions!

ETA: Switched KL Phelps and Barb Taub to post interview/review on day book is on sale.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so I'll be answering ANY questions tomorrow on JULY 23 - between 12-1pm EDT over on Facebook! There will be an e-book giveaway, contests, bad jokes, good jokes, middle-of-the-road jokes!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/214528312277095/
> 
> ...


I'm doing an interview on Facebook at about 3:00 pm uk time on 23rd. I'll come back and post the link.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

My first interview of the week is up, with Ana Spoke 

Not sure where I'm appearing, but not many places I don't think, I'm happy to do interviews if anybody is still looking.

Anyway, enjoy the first interview on my blog 

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/07/16/comedybookweek-ana-spoke-interview/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm waiting until my books are showing up with their discounted prices before tweeting and Facebooking again.  Don't want to annoy people if they find the books are still at their normal price  .


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

My first interview (with the fabulous Barb Taub) is up! http://anigonzalezblogs.blogspot.com


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm waiting until my books are showing up with their discounted prices before tweeting and Facebooking again. Don't want to annoy people if they find the books are still at their normal price .


exactly, which means I won't send anything out until monday


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey, Ana, this is probably a really stupid question, but . . . . Is there a sale page that I can link that DOESN'T include the instructions to participants? This is what I've got: https://comedybookweek.com/ but I'm not sure anyone is going to scroll down past all the information to get to where the books are listed for sale. Is there another page that I've missed somehow?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

A brand new interview, just in time for COMEDY BOOK WEEK.
If you think that you know EVERYTHING there is to know about me, think again!

http://www.alistairlanewrites.com/the-dirty-dozen-steve-vernon/

*****************************************************************
And ANA - you really ought to swing back to the first post on this thread, hit modify, and then change the title of the thread to COMEDY BOOK WEEK EVENTS or some such thing.

Just a thought.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

LadyG said:


> Hey, Ana, this is probably a really stupid question, but . . . . Is there a sale page that I can link that DOESN'T include the instructions to participants? This is what I've got: https://comedybookweek.com/ but I'm not sure anyone is going to scroll down past all the information to get to where the books are listed for sale. Is there another page that I've missed somehow?


This page has all the books. https://comedybookweek.com/2016/06/26/first-blog-post/ I'll be using this with the advice to scroll down the page past the Comedy Book Week banner.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Abderian said:


> This page has all the books. https://comedybookweek.com/2016/06/26/first-blog-post/ I'll be using this with the advice to scroll down the page past the Comedy Book Week banner.


It might be a good idea to update the page as it begins with _Just a couple of weeks left until #ComedyBookWeek_ Potential readers might not read further .

I also like the idea of updating the name of the thread and the first post.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of putting:

*Special Low Price for #ComedyBookWeek

*in the first line of the description of my book. But I'm guessing that would be against Amazon's TOS Maybe with out the "#"?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

TromboneAl said:


> I'm thinking of putting:
> 
> *Special Low Price for #ComedyBookWeek
> 
> *in the first line of the description of my book. But I'm guessing that would be against Amazon's TOS Maybe with out the "#"?


I don't think you're supposed to mention the price in the description.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I don't think you're supposed to mention the price in the description.


really? I swear I've seen a lot of people mention price, especially when people do launch specials


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

KL_Phelps said:


> really? I swear I've seen a lot of people mention price, especially when people do launch specials


I could be wrong, but with all the writers who've had their accounts mysteriously closed I don't think I'd risk it unless it'll give you a guaranteed boost in sales


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I've concluded that you can say "Special Low Price," but you can't say "99 Cents." My concern in this case is that URLs or hashtags are verboten. Maybe I should actually read the TOS.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, I took a look and this is what Amazon says is prohibited. Conclusion: I should avoid a hashtag.

Attempts to divert transactions or buyers: Any attempt to circumvent the established Amazon sales process or to divert Amazon users to another website or sales process is prohibited. Specifically, any advertisements, marketing messages (special offers) or "calls to action" that lead, prompt, or encourage Amazon users to leave the Amazon website are prohibited. Prohibited activities include the following:The use of email intended to divert customers away from the Amazon sales process.The inclusion of hyperlinks, URLs or web addresses within any seller generated confirmation email messages or any product/listing description fields that are intended to divert customers away from the Amazon sales process

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My discounted prices have finally kicked in . I've sold 2 copies of But Can You Drink The Water? in the UK . I've emailed a few friends about #ComedyBookWeek, but I'll wait to see if Ana updates the website before tweeting or putting it on my Facebook page.
I've mentioned it on Goodreads.
https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18181875-comedybookweek-16-23-july-free-and-discounted-funny-books


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Great work, Ana.

I've organised for my social manager to post forty tweets and ten Facebook postings with your Comedy Week banner and this text: #ComedyBookWeek is here! Take #comedy seriously with special low price #ebooks.
http://bit.ly/29RxBZr

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've set up a thread in the Book Bazaar. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,239034.0.html Perhaps you can add to it .

I've also added it to another Goodreads thread.

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18162116-comedy-book-week-16-23-july-free-and-discounted-books

(have now sold 6 copies of But Can you...  )


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Thank you so much, everyone! And how good it is to hear that people are getting sales!

I am posting daily highlights and tweeting and retweeting individual posts. Yesterday was amazing, with 600 page views. I keep getting requests from authors every day, over 100 participating books now, so do make sure to sign up on the website for the mailing list, to be notified when we start again for the next year.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ana Spoke said:


> Thank you so much, everyone! And how good it is to hear that people are getting sales!
> 
> I am posting daily highlights and tweeting and retweeting individual posts. Yesterday was amazing, with 600 page views. I keep getting requests from authors every day, over 100 participating books now, so do make sure to sign up on the website for the mailing list, to be notified when we start again for the next year.


Thanks for all the hard work Ana. And congrats on the launch of Indiot, snagged a copy yesterday morning.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I had an absolute blast last night doing a live Q&A with the members of Books and Everything. A really friendly bunch of readers and very welcoming and interested in new authors.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Abderian said:


> I had an absolute blast last night doing a live Q&A with the members of Books and Everything. A really friendly bunch of readers and very welcoming and interested in new authors.


Would have loved to have done of Q&A with them. They asked me if I was interested when the comedy book week was first getting underway, but unfortunately they required physical copies, which I completely respect, and I'm still kindle only at the moment. Glad to hear you had a good experience with them. I'm reading through the Q&A now.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

A live Q&A sounds great, would have loved to have been part of that 

Had about 5 sales through CBW, so I'm pleased with that


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

matt5ki said:


> A live Q&A sounds great, would have loved to have been part of that
> 
> Had about 5 sales through CBW, so I'm pleased with that


Hope my review will get you some more! ;-)

It's definitely helping me, which reminds me, I must go to the main blog and tweet today's page!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Mind If I Come in just hit #136 in the free store and #1 in the satire category. Hopefully that will translate to sales for the rest of the series. Noticed a few of us in the top 20!


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi guys. Due to some computer issues, I am late starting my part of the promo for #ComedyBookWeek.

Starting tomorrow, I will be posting an interview or book review, sometimes both, every day, on my shared blog, www.theboredbrunette.com

Up first, KL Phelps book Stormy Weathers will be reviewed tomorrow, the 19th.

19th:KL Phelps Interview, Stormy Weathers Review
20th: Janet Interview, But Can You Drink The Water Review
21st: JJ Green Interview, Mission Improbable Review
22nd:Matt Interview and Review
23rd: Dori Interview and Review
24th: Abby Vegas Interview and Review

I'll post a link to the interview every day, but if anyone wants to tweet it that would be great. My Twitter handle is @EllieAKeating

Thanks guys.

Let me know if you need me to tweet anything!


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

KL_Phelps said:


> Thanks for all the hard work Ana. And congrats on the launch of Indiot, snagged a copy yesterday morning.


Thank you so much! Hope you like it  Let me know what you think either way.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Ellie Keating said:


> Hi guys. Due to some computer issues, I am late starting my part of the promo for #ComedyBookWeek.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, I will be posting an interview or book review, sometimes both, every day, on my shared blog, www.theboredbrunette.com
> 
> ...


Hi, Ellie, I just saw that, can you please email me at [email protected] the following: FULL names of authors and book titles for each day, and URL links of scheduled posts. I will add them to the Calendar and daily highlights.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Can someone add updates to this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,239034.0.html in the Book Bazaar.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

matt5ki said:


> Had about 5 sales through CBW, so I'm pleased with that


Do you have a way of knowing where those sales came from?


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, I've got to be honest and admit that I've had not one single sale of the book I included in this promotion. Not one.  Not complaining, though -- I probably didn't do as much build-up and publicity as I should have. And I really think nonfiction humor is a tough sell, even with awesome opportunities like Comedy Book Week.

Still, it's been a of of fun and I've enjoyed reading some great books I might not have tried otherwise. And the book I made free without any advertising reached #4 in its category, so that was good.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

LadyG said:


> Well, I've got to be honest and admit that I've had not one single sale of the book I included in this promotion. Not one. Not complaining, though -- I probably didn't do as much build-up and publicity as I should have. And I really think nonfiction humor is a tough sell, even with awesome opportunities like Comedy Book Week.
> 
> Still, it's been a of of fun and I've enjoyed reading some great books I might not have tried otherwise. And the book I made free without any advertising reached #4 in its category, so that was good.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


There's still time for you to get some sales.

I've had 16 sales of But Can You Drink The Water? this month (14 thanks to CBW.)
I've only had one sale of With the Headmaster's Approval, and none for Leon Chameleon PI (children's)


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I've had a few sales of my series but it's hard to tell where they've come from. I released book four and publicised it, so some sales came from that I'm sure. It doesn't really matter. All the interviews, reviews, blog posts and tweets are getting our names and books out there. When it's over we can dissect and decide what worked well and is worth expanding on next year and what we might want to add. Also, some things are worth doing just for fun.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh, absolutely! This has been a heckuva lot of fun, as well as a learning experience, which makes it 100% successful as far as I'm concerned. The fact that I've loaded up my Kindle with some funny stuff and found a few new favorites is a total bonus. If everyone else is having great success, that tells me that I need to re-examine my own book and try to figure out where the problem is. I've been having some doubts about the cover, so this may be a pretty strong sign that my doubts were right.


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

My computer has MAJORLY failed me, and isn't allowing images to post.

I've found a way around this, and gotten KL Phelps interview and Book Review up.

Feel free to give it a read: www.theboredbrunette.com and I'd appreciate anybody who wants to subscribe or tweet share it!

Thanks guys.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

It's time for your hubbie to do another impression, Ana. Jimmy Stewart? Arnold Schwarzenegger?

https://t.co/6JSnrARQ54


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Abderian said:


> I've had a few sales of my series but it's hard to tell where they've come from. I released book four and publicised it, so some sales came from that I'm sure. It doesn't really matter. All the interviews, reviews, blog posts and tweets are getting our names and books out there. When it's over we can dissect and decide what worked well and is worth expanding on next year and what we might want to add. Also, some things are worth doing just for fun.


I reviewed yours today on my blog, along with Matt's. I meant to do two every day, but 8 year old, rellies from the US and running my dear but demented parents' lives for them put paid to any more. Ho hum.... such is life. I've tried to tweet lots and I've sent two mailings about it as well so I hope folks will get some downloads from my followers somewhere along the line. It's been fun though, if only because I've discovered so many new books I want to read.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

TromboneAl said:


> It's time for your hubbie to do another impression, Ana. Jimmy Stewart? Arnold Schwarzenegger?
> 
> https://t.co/6JSnrARQ54


Did you like his impression? Thank you! He's so shy, and doesn't believe in his acting abilities - this will help convince him to try again


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

LadyG said:


> Well, I've got to be honest and admit that I've had not one single sale of the book I included in this promotion. Not one. Not complaining, though -- I probably didn't do as much build-up and publicity as I should have. And I really think nonfiction humor is a tough sell, even with awesome opportunities like Comedy Book Week.
> 
> Still, it's been a of of fun and I've enjoyed reading some great books I might not have tried otherwise. And the book I made free without any advertising reached #4 in its category, so that was good.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


I would definitely suggest being more active next time - you would notice that the authors that report sales have actually posted reviews of others' books. And, of course, the free book going up in charts is a result in itself.

I have had an average of 2-3 sales of my $0.99 one per day, and 20-25 free downloads of the other one. I also got 6 reviews, which finally brought Shizzle, Inc to 60 reviews, just in time for another BookBub submission.

I have approached 100 bloggers on behalf of event, but some authors have approached bloggers themselves. As a result, some books (especially free ones or those with catchy covers) have been reviewed multiple times, and each one of those reviews was highlighted in daily posts, which were tweeted and retweeted. Hence the difference in results.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> There's still time for you to get some sales.
> 
> I've had 16 sales of But Can You Drink The Water? this month (14 thanks to CBW.)
> I've only had one sale of With the Headmaster's Approval, and none for Leon Chameleon PI (children's)


Holy moly! You did better than me  Congrats!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ana Spoke said:


> . I also got 6 reviews, which finally brought Shizzle, Inc to 60 reviews, just in time for another BookBub submission.


awesome, congrats!


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

It's difficult to quantify the results for me as I did a promo for Escaoe at the beginning of the month but it seems to be quietly selling at about 2 or 3 a day at the moment and that could well be the promo. Or it may be that I should keep it at 99c/99p! Free book is chugging along too but Awesome indies are promoting it too. 

I'm doing an interview on Saturday though which might well help.

All in all I've enjoyed myself and I think I have had some results, which is great. At the very least I'll have some fun books to share with my mailing list.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Holy moly! You did better than me  Congrats!


Thanks. I've now had 19 sales for BCYDTW (17 thanks to CBW) but I haven't had any reviews so far, so I think we about balance out success-wise


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

I had multiple reviews (another one this morning!!) even though I have not asked for them specifically, but of course, I'm running the show and my books are at the top. I did notice, however, that a couple of very proactive authors have sourced reviews outside of my efforts by approaching the bloggers themselves, which is fine. There will be more time to prepare for January, so you could always contact bloggers and say "hey, I'm in CBW, would you like to review my book?"

For the next event, bloggers will have an option to advertise their participation on the site, which, um, will make them an easy target


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Now had my free book downloaded in every amazon store except for amaon.nl this is the first time I can remember getting downloaded in br or mx!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are on Goodreads would you give this CBW thread a bump.

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18181875-comedybookweek-16-23-july-free-and-discounted-funny-books


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I made two of my Christmas stories free for 5 days and I managed to shift around 300 copies, so 150 each. It may have affected sales of my Collection but a handful of readers have purchased my other Bumpkinton stories, Bittersweet and The Bachelor separately.

I've had a couple of reviews from those who reviewed it on their blogs and one I believe who read it but not as part of CBW. Though that was 3 stars which was disappointing, but the overall review wasn't a bad one so I can't complain. I haven't sold loads to be honest, but I'm thankful for whatever I've sold.

Thanks for promoting Last Christmas as Free, Ana  I don't know if you've got room to show The Bumpkinton Tales: Volume One as £0.99/$0.99 tomorrow. Great if you can, but understand fully if not. You've been so busy!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Swing by this COMEDY BOOK WEEK Facebook event tomorrow and watch me sweat. So far, I am playing to a packed house of two, counting myself.

https://www.facebook.com/events/214528312277095/


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Big round of applause and gratitude to Ana for putting together this event. Hope everyone saw some measure of success.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

KL_Phelps said:


> Big round of applause and gratitude to Ana for putting together this event. Hope everyone saw some measure of success.


I second the round of applause for Ana 

I'm happy. 

My results between 16 - 23 July

_But Can You Drink The Water _- 25 sales at 99c/99p and 996 page reads
_With the Headmaster's Approval_ - 2 sales at 99c/99p
Leon is sad to report that _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse_ had no sales and no page reads


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Thank you all so much for participating! So glad to hear you've had results of various kinds - for the first event, this is pretty crazy, I think. I just had a look at my original thread - it was 17 May. So, it took 2 months to go from a vague idea to an actual event with results, however varied.

The next event is in 6 months. Let's see what can happen in that timeframe


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Applause thirded!  I will try and read a lot more of the books so I can review them for the next event.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Thank you all! I have at least half a dozen books in my own review plan and could probably do even more. A little worried about how I will manage all that, so will have new process this time.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I managed to leave a review for Abby Vegas' book on Amazon and Goodreads, though I don't really do book reviews on my site as I'm a slow reader and don't read much when I'm writing, but I'm interested in some books in the event so I'll buy some when I can and leave reviews, even if it takes me 12 months to do so!!


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

adding my thanks to Ana and the book bloggers who featured me - Matt D. and Al L.!  

Abby


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

My pleasure. I'll have a think what I can do next time. I am happy to do more interviews, but I may give priority to authors who weren't interviewed this time.

I'd like to do more, so I'll have a think about what I can do to help promote those not being interviewed too.


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

This was a great experience. Thanks a lot, Ana. My reviews are now up on Goodreads and should be up on Amazon (crossed fingers) soon. I'm definitely interested in doing this again in six months.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Are humorous mysteries allowed?


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Donna White Glaser said:


> Are humorous mysteries allowed?


Humorous anything is welcome! Have a look at comedybookweek.com for the books that were featured last time - a few mysteries there. Sign up for notifications on the "For Authors" tab.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you for organizing this, Ana. Well done!


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Thank you for your work, Ana Spoke, and fellow humor/chicklit authors.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Thank you all so much for participating! So glad to hear you've had results of various kinds - for the first event, this is pretty crazy, I think. I just had a look at my original thread - it was 17 May. So, it took 2 months to go from a vague idea to an actual event with results, however varied.
> 
> The next event is in 6 months. Let's see what can happen in that timeframe


Thanks Ana . Your hard work really paid off. 
Can we submit some of the same books for the next promo? Will it still be three books per author? Does anyone have any figures to show whether a 99c promo or a free promo worked out best?
My final sales figure for July for _But Can You Drink The Water?_ was 31 sales and 1,920 page reads.
The June stats for the same book were 2 sales and 180 page reads.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks Ana . Your hard work really paid off.
> Can we submit some of the same books for the next promo? Will it still be three books per author? Does anyone have any figures to show whether a 99c promo or a free promo worked out best?
> My final sales figure for July for _But Can You Drink The Water?_ was 31 sales and 1,920 page reads.
> The June stats for the same book were 2 sales and 180 page reads.


Wow, that's amazing, Jan  Oh, the power of cross-promotion.

You can definitely submit the same books, I'm just now trying to work out a way to semi-automate it for myself, perhaps using a mailChimp form.


----------



## Ana Spoke (May 10, 2016)

Hi, everyone, in case you've missed it, there's a proposal on how the next #ComedyBookWeek event will look in January: https://comedybookweek.com/2016/08/02/comedybookweek-is-changing-for-the-better-we-need-your-ideas/

Please have a look and let me know if you have suggestions (the discussion is happening in the comments section).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ana Spoke said:


> Hi, everyone, in case you've missed it, there's a proposal on how the next #ComedyBookWeek event will look in January: https://comedybookweek.com/2016/08/02/comedybookweek-is-changing-for-the-better-we-need-your-ideas/
> 
> Please have a look and let me know if you have suggestions (the discussion is happening in the comments section).


Thanks. Have added my comments


----------



## tincans (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello, 

I had the same issue when looking for a publisher for my novel  Tin Cans.  It's strictly humor, no mystery, etc.  So when I started my queries, I did not know how to match an agent.  Luckily I have been picked up by a publisher, now I have to figure out how to help market my book.  I also consider it a Beach Read, which B&N now has on tables in stores.

I am looking forward to the next Comedy Book Week, my book is due out sometime in November so timing is perfect.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

How are we coming along on #ComedyBookWeek for 2017?

And I also wondered about getting all the authors to link to each others blogs and sites. This would increase the SEO for our websites which would make #ComedyBookWeek even more noticeable.

I'm happy to add any blogs and sites of participants to my links page.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good idea. I'd be happy to put in links (if I can remember how to do it   )


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd be happy to join your next humour/chick-lit promo.

My mystery series has a lot of humour, and I have a romantic suspense novel set in the infertility industry, which could possibly fit in as ChickLit.

Would I qualify?


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

matt5ki said:


> How are we coming along on #ComedyBookWeek for 2017?
> 
> And I also wondered about getting all the authors to link to each others blogs and sites. This would increase the SEO for our websites which would make #ComedyBookWeek even more noticeable.
> 
> I'm happy to add any blogs and sites of participants to my links page.


Yes, I think a kind of comedy authors blog ring would be good. Something folks could click in the sidebar ... Maybe one that randomised the order in which visitors do the blogs ... Just a thought.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea.

Any comedy authors who want to add me to a links page my site/blog is: http://www.matthewdrzymala.com

I have a links page so the more comedy authors on that the better, so I'm happy to add them if people give me the links


----------

